# Tooter Is Back!



## Victor

Hi everyone~

This morning I was taking my pigeons out to let them up for the day, and I heard this pigeon sound coming from the roof top.

I looked up, and it was Tooter....with a mate!

More later....Gotta go!


----------



## Pidgey

Victor said:


> Hi everyone~
> 
> This morning I was taking my pigeons out to let them up for the day, and I heard this pigeon sound coming from the roof top.
> 
> In looked up, and it was Tooter....with a mate!
> 
> More later....Gotta go!


YEEHAAAAAW!!!

Way to go, buddy!

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey

He's not bringing her home knocked up, is he?


----------



## Feefo

Awww, Victor!!!!!! As Alvin said in his thread, life is good!!!!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking

I knew it! I knew it!How absolutely wonderful!  

So, you have quite a flock now huh?

Please DO give us the details, and I'm sure you are throwing him and the wife quite a homecoming party!


----------



## John_D

Super amazing, Victor! 

Hope they come on down and make themselves at home!!!

John


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

*Yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaah!!!! * *How absolutely wonderful!!!! Good ol' Tooter! you little darling rascal- why'd you made us wait soooo long? I'm so happy for you, Victor!!!!!!*


----------



## Feather

Victor,

You know that the little guy has been busy. He is a very smart little bird that has never forgotten the family that rescued him and showed him much love. You will be seeing him more often. I'm sure that he is very pleased to see that you have adopted more of his kind. Don't be surprized if he decides to stay.

Yes...yes...yes! LIFE IS GOOD!

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley

WOW WOW WOW! This is such wonderful and exciting news!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather

I am sooo happy for you & your family Victor. I can imagine how overwhelming it must have been to see that Tooter is alive & well.  

Cindy


----------



## kittypaws

Victor,

That is fantastic.  When Tooter first went missing, I used to rush home and log on and hope to see the title of a thread along the lines of "Tooter is back" and yet today you get two pigeons.

Bless Tooter - what a naughty badass he is to give his dad a very worrying time but oh how wonderful to see him back and with a lady friend - what a cassanova 

I hope he sticks around this time. Enjoy your boy Victor. 

Tania xx


----------



## pigeonmama

Victor,
Oh, my !! What wonderful and exciting news ! I am so pleased and relieved.
Daryl


----------



## christina11

OMG that is such amazing news I knew some how tooter had just got scared away but Im so happy he is safe with a new wife   


I bet you must have a huge smile on your face today Victor 

I can't wait to hear more this is so wounderful and he had been gone for such a long time and now you see him.


----------



## Garye

*TOOTER'S BACK?* I can't believe it! I hope you can get pix of him and his wife. That's great. How does he look?

I always hoped he would one day come back alive just to let everyone know that he's still alive. I'm so glad the hawk didn't kill him.

Maybe he'll visit you often, I hope. You guys have shared so much together, I hope he always comes back to visit.

Or perhaps you might make a place for the new family to stay at your place...


----------



## Victor

YES EVERYONE, i did get a picture of Tooter and another one of him and his wife. 

Of all days, TODAY is the day had to go to work early, darn it!

I will tell you more about our adventure later tonight when I get home.


----------



## mr squeaks

YIPPEE !!!

The last two days I was visiting my sister in Flagstaff and Cindy was kind enough to take care of my 4 cats and Squeaks for me. When I returned home and called her to say I was baaack, she asked if I had checked the site. I said no, but was planning to. She replied that I had a surprise coming! I asked if it was a good one and she said YES! 

WELLLLL, NOW I KNOW!!! ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL NEWS!!!   

AS SOON AS POSSIBLE, VICTOR... the usual...UPDATES, UPDATES, WE ALL SCREAM FOR UPDATES!!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

That's the most amazing news! I wonder if his mate is one of the pigeons he was hanging out with at the zoo? I can't wait to hear the story and most of all...SEE THE PICS


----------



## phyll

*Thanks Be To God!!!*

Victor,
You guys must be ecstatic about Tooter's return. Bob & I are so happy for all of you.

To this very day, Bob & I have continued to pray about Tooter. And I don't mean once-in-a-while, Victor, I mean every single day.
At first, our prayer was for Tooter to return, or, for you to be able to find him.
As time passed, I thought maybe there was a reason for Tooter to be "out there," so I changed the words of the prayer. For months now, we have been saying, "Please let Victor & Beverly know that Tooter is alive."

Victor & Everyone ~ please bear with me. 
When I heard the wonderful news about Tooter, in an e-mail from a friend, I told St. Theresa that I would say this on the forum, for all the world to see.
Last year, a relic of St. Theresa of the Child Jesus
(my favorite saint) was left to me by a priest who I had known for over forty years.
His gift was overwhelming; I love & cherish it with all my heart.

Shortly before Father's death, he wrote a letter saying goodbye, & thanked his family & friends.
These words are part of a sentence he wrote:
"If the Lord permits, I will be happy to watch over you & ask Him for whatever needs you might have"
Well, I ask Father to intercede for favors every day!
Now he is probably saying, "What the heck did I do?"
Anyway, along with naming (out loud) so many saints you guys would never believe it, I ALWAYS ask Father to intercede for whomever & whatever we are praying for.
Since the day we found out that Tooter was missing, we have asked Father to intercede about him.

Back to St. Theresa ~
In October, Victor very kindly shared Tooter's grit with Jesse. The box he sent it in, is kept in 
"Jesse's" cabinet.
Figuring this box was the closest thing I had to Tooter, this was my routine. I would go over to the cabinet with St. Theresa's relic in hand, kneel, open the door & ask her to intercede about Tooter. While touching St. Theresa's relic to the box, I would ask for Victor & Beverly to be able to know that Tooter was alive. Only yesterday, I wondered if Bob was thinking, "How long is she going to do this?"

I thank God for answering our "Tooter" prayers favorably.
With special thanks to St. Theresa of the Child Jesus & Father, I thank all the saints for their intercession.

May God keep Tooter & his family (human & feathered) in His loving care.
Whew, I'm done.

Phyll


----------



## Lin Hansen

Victor and Bev,

That's great news....congratulations!

Don't keep us waiting too long for the details!

Linda


----------



## Victor

*Up~Date on Tooter*

Hello to all my friends at Pigeon Talk~

All of you that replied were there with me shortly after I witnessed him escape from the clutches of a hawk and fly in the direction of the Zoo, while the hawk fled north.You were a source of comfort and understanding, and made me hope that a day would come when Tooter would return, maybe with a wife and family.It was a comforting thought. After 7 months or so, I dismissed that possibility of taking place, though a couple of weeks I _thought_ I had caught a glimpse of my Tooter on top of the house, but convinced myself, it was not.

This morning I was taking my pigeons, Beaskley,Uhciwa,Rosco,Barbie and Paris out from their back room, to the back porch for the day, when all of a sudden, I heard this distinctine moaning of a pigeon coming from the side of our house. My first reaction, was to check all my pigeons. I thought one of them had maybe escaped! But, no, they were all secure.

I took a couple of steps over, looking down, and then heard the coo-ca roo-co-coo of a pigeon and it was on top pf my attched shed, next to the kitchen.At first, I just said," well, hello there you! " I did not have my glasses on, and just thought it was a lost pigeon.  

I went inside and told Bev that some pigeon came over to say hello. She followed me back outside, and told me she thought it was Tooter! But, there were TWO! On the lower roof was Tooter indeed, same coloration, same wing markings, light color on his breast, and same personality...and a shy cautiuos dark colored female, with a pointed beak just like Barbie Blue Bar...smaller than Tooter.

I called his name again and extended my arm just like I would when he was "domesticated" ..."Arm Tooter,Arm!" He did not fly down, but his cooing intenstifed. The female came down a little closer, but would not come down to him. 

He kept going inside on opening above the shed, under the attic eave, where he originally lived with another mate over two years ago...before he was found by Bev shot on the side of the house. 

I got a bowl of pigeon seed, and another one with water, got up on the ladder, and placed it on the edge. He did not fly, but did walk back into the "cave" and began moaning for his mate to join him. She would not. 

By now, Alex (Coolpigeon), was up, and we told him of our find, and he was outside also saying,"Arm Tooter"!  

I was able to get my camera (no, not digital) and take a picture of him, and one of them together. 

Shortly after that, they flew off together.

It was a very happy moment for us to see that Tooter was indeed alive and doing well...with a wife!


----------



## Pidgey

Well, give him time and maybe he'll finally coax her into his old pad. What a story, Victor!

Pidgey


----------



## bevslape

While Victor was at work today, I heard the sound of pigeons coming from Victor's closet! Above the closet ceiling, is the pigeon crawl space that Victor mentioned earlier, where a couple of pigeons once lived, including Tooter.

Later in the afternoon, I looked out the back door window, and saw Tooter and his mate, gathering up twigs and flying back to the top of the roof above the shed. At one point I noticed Tooter flew on the side of the roof where he once spent much of his time, and then flew to the shed roof part again. 

It is great to see him again. I know he came back home to start a family.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

How lovely Tooter and his beau decided to come home and share their family to be with you! I'm so happy for you!!! I don't know what to say, it's just such a happy ending to a looooong period of grief and heartache. Like the fairy tails say....And they lived happily ever after 
Have used happy enough in this small post!?!?!


----------



## bevslape

*Trust*

From what I know of pigeons,they like to stay in flocks and believe in safety in numbers. 

The zoo is about a mile away from us, and it must have taken a lot of persuasion to convince his wife that the trip would be worth it. 

I can almost imagine his part of the conversation (coo-version?). It probably went like this:
"It is ok honey, come with me, they are really nice people . The guy even took me on bike rides!...really! He did!"

It took much trust for his mate to believe in Tooter to take a risk of flying in only a pair, to an unknown place. She literally trusted her life in his hands...or claws, I should say?

Now, that is LOVE!


----------



## pdpbison

Hi beverly, Victor,


Such wonderful news!!!!!

I am so glad to here this...wow...

Well, sounds like you are maybe going to be Grand-parents to some peepers soon even...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti

That is the best news I've heard in a long time.
Unbelievable, just fantastic. I couldn't be happier.

Thank you Phyll, your prayers were heard and answered. It's amazing. I am so excited.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Victor& Bev,

This just brings tears to my eyes. I'm so looking forward to hearing about the new feathered grandkids as well as the human kind.  

I'm so happy for you!


Phyll,

Your prayers and devout belief are greatly appreciated. I am certain that God made this all possible because of your unrelentless requests.  Thank you, thank you, thank you....


----------



## LondonPigeon

this is wonderful news Victor!

you must feel so relieved and happy to see that Tooter is alive and well

the only sad thing is you missed his wedding


----------



## alvin

LondonPigeon said:


> this is wonderful news Victor!
> 
> you must feel so relieved and happy to see that Tooter is alive and well
> 
> the only sad thing is you missed his wedding


Look on the bright side. He didn't have to pay for it........


----------



## Victor

*A Morning Re-union*

This morning I was setting a fresh water dish and pigeon seed for Tooter and Tootsie and he slowly approached me while I was standing on the ladder, and he began pecking at me and wing slapping me just like he did in the old days.

He allowed me to grab him after he hopped on my hand, and I put him on my left shouter while Tootsie observed from the middle of the roof.

Bev began crying and assuring me, "honey It IS Tooter,Oh my Gosh!"

Tooter then flew back on the roof with Tootsie.Unfortunately, the disposable camera I has out yesterday was left outside and we had a heavy down fall of rain. Maybe it will be OK when it dries up...anyone know? I will try and borrow one of my kids digitals soon.

I had a chance to put him away safely, but I just couldn't do it...not without knowing their may be an egg in their living area, and risk her fleeing to.


----------



## Reti

Oh how wonderful. It brings tears to my eyes. Such a great story.
Your Tooter never forgot his dad. 
I have no doubt he will stick around, so you still can care for him and his wife.. It just shows what wonderful and amazing creatures pigeons are.

Reti


----------



## ernie

WOW, what a great story, with such a happy ending!

You better watch out, once Tootsie realizes the plush arrangements Tooter has, she might spread the word. They'll soon be living in a flock...... at your house


----------



## stephie

HURRAY!!!

What a beautiful beautiful story, with an ending happier than a Disney movie! I'm so thrilled for you Victor! I can't even imagine how you must have felt when you laid eyes on him, I'm crying just thinking about it!!

Can't wait to see pics of the happy couple!
WOOHOO! Life really _is_ good!


----------



## Victor

Just a few minutes before I had to come to work, Tooter flew down and remembered the "Arm Tooter'' command and came down to my arm and made a fuss! I took Barbie out of her cage and placed her in my large rehab cage, and Tooter jumped in and commenced to beat up on his old bell. I put my hand back inside, when he hopped on my hand and I released him back where he flew to his mate.

I placed the open cage on the roof and he would leisurely go in and out to eat or play with his bell.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

It's great you have your boy back Victor, I bet you never thought you'd see this day. I'm sure you two have a lot of catching up to do and we can't wait to hear your stories and see the pics


----------



## Feather

Bev, 

Tooter’s w-h-o-l-e thread has been nothing but a love story. It started with your attraction to the coos coming from the pigeons that were nesting above your house…the rescue…your new feathery family member.

I came into this shortly after a crazy man ran down the path yelling Tooter’s name, as his frightened and most likely injured little bird fought off his attacker and flew over his head. (Tootered)

Flashing through my mind is;

A plastic bag with feathers,
An outpouring of support from the members of this forum, most of whom were already familiar with Tooter.

The support that you (Bev) gave to Victor, as he worked his two jobs, and moved through his exhausting quest to find his bird.
A family always with their eyes to the sky.

Phyll and other members remembering Tooter in their prayers.
I for one will never underestimate the connections that Phyll has in heaven. She has some powerful prayers. I know that first hand. 
She has a little tude as well, and has always insisted that Tooter was still alive.

Tooter’s thread has brought us all down to tears.
Now he has brought his mate home. You are right Bev! It is a beautiful love story that you have allowed us all to be apart of. They (the birds) do have a bond that seems to go beyond that of my understanding.

After reading of the home coming, I clicked on to Pete’s pictures. I saw his Hali, the cardinal decked out in red, Dudley, and the beautiful colors of his feral flock. I just can’t help but feel that we all are truly blessed.

Tooter is home!


----------



## Lovebirds

OMG..............happy tears, happy tears, happy tears............I don't know what to say..........this is truly amazing. Victor and family, I'm so happy for you. Everyone has said it all. There really is a CHRISTMAS in JULY...........

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garye

It would be lovely if they did make a home near your home seeing as though Tooter remembers you so well and the routines you two had. I worry about that hawk coming again so I keep hoping that maybe you could get the two of them a safe place to live. If his wife can trust you that is.

But it's wonderful he came back and keeps coming back.


----------



## Feefo

I am so glad that he has shown you that he remembers everything, Victor. Pigeons are truly amazing.

Cynthia


----------



## nabisho

*That's Great News*

 Best news I've heard in a while - way to go Tooter!!!

NAB & G2 & G3


----------



## mr squeaks

ernie said:


> WOW, what a great story, with such a happy ending!
> 
> You better watch out, once Tootsie realizes the plush arrangements Tooter has, she might spread the word. They'll soon be living in a flock...... at your house



Uh, Ernie...if Tooter is half as prolific as my ASU pij, Peter Pied Piper, his mate won't HAVE to spread any words (coos!). They will raise their OWN flock!  

Hey, Victor, what was it that someone said a long time ago on one of your threads...you can't just have ONE or TWO pijies?!  

Just think, Victor, your VERY OWN FLOCK! Oh, the stories to be told! ROFL!!  

*p.s. just watch out for those hawks!!!*


----------



## Victor

mr squeaks said:


> *p.s. just watch out for those hawks!!!*


Shi~

After reading some PM's that I have received, and discussing the pros and cons with my family, it was decided to capture the mate and Tooter, They would be a great addition for the future loft and a lot safer than 2 lone pigeon being a target for a hawk.I am not loosing Tooter again.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm just amazed he came back after all this time! I think you made the right choice to capture him and his lady friend. Otherwise you'll be a nervous wreck worrying about hawks. I've no doubt they'll quickly adjust to life in the loft. Pigeons are fond of room service, I've found.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Victor said:


> Shi~
> 
> After reading some PM's that I have received, and discussing the pros and cons with my family, it was decided to capture the mate and Tooter, They would be a great addition for the future loft and a lot safer than 2 lone pigeon being a target for a hawk.I am not loosing Tooter again.


That sounds like a heck a plan Victor, we'd all be heartbroken if you lost Tooter again. Keep that lil bugger and his lil lady home for keeps, I'm sure she'll grow accustomed to her pampering


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> Shi~
> 
> After reading some PM's that I have received, and discussing the pros and cons with my family, it was decided to capture the mate and Tooter, They would be a great addition for the future loft and a lot safer than 2 lone pigeon being a target for a hawk.I am not loosing Tooter again.



Talk about an incentive to get the loft built! WAY TO GO, TOOTER and Tootsie!!  

I KNOW you will keep us updated, Victor!!


----------



## christina11

Victor said:


> Shi~
> 
> After reading some PM's that I have received, and discussing the pros and cons with my family, it was decided to capture the mate and Tooter, They would be a great addition for the future loft and a lot safer than 2 lone pigeon being a target for a hawk.I am not loosing Tooter again.



This is SO exciting Im so happy Tooter has come back and he still knows his dad very well. 

Im shur they will be very happy when you keep them safley In the house this is truly a miracale and from all those prayers they realy do work.

I just can't wait for those pics of that handsome pigeon I dont think I ever seen this GRAND pigeon sorry to say but of course I have read about him and this is the best story I have ever read about a pigeon so far.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone

WOW Victor I'm so happy for you. Finding Tooter to you must be like finding a gold mine in the Yukon. When I saw the title to the thread I could believe it at first and started to read and started to believe! 
I'm so happy for you I've got happy tears.
Good luck with Tootie!! 
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Victor

*Welcome Home Tooter*

Hi all~

When I got home this evening, Tooter was up on the ledge of the roof alone. 
I was able to get him to go into his cage without any problems, and he is in the house now, safe and sound with my other pigeons. I looked around for his mate, but quit at dark, and even peaked in the crawl space with a flashlight, but no sign of her. I plan on getting up early and putting him outside near their roosting area hoping Tootsie will return. Tooter was given a fresh bowl of ACV water and will commence his treatment for possible worms as a precaution. I checked his throat, and it appeared normal, though he did not seem to appreciate the inspection. It felt good him pecking at me, and to think I once complained about it here over 2 years ago!He recognized his living room and flew into the playroom where we took some shots of him.


----------



## Victor

*Greetings From Tooter To All His Loyal Fans!*

I was gone for over 7 months but I have come back home to my human family.Thank you all for your love and support.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

WE LOVE YOU TOOTER! That reunion picture brings as the others say happy tears


----------



## Feather

Well Hello There, You Great Big Beautiful Boy! 
It is such an honor to finally meet your acquaintance.
We know all about your headquarters at the zoo. When you get a chance read the thread "Tooter Missing In Action". We're looking forward to meeting Tootsie.

Your friend,
Feather


----------



## andinla

*Bev & Victor*

How wonderful Tooter is home!!! 

When I first saw Victor's post it didn't click. I thought maybe (bev) had been on a trip and tooter didn't register as being the TOOTER we all were searching and praying for online together here. 

I am so happy for you both..

Give him a big kiss for me ok! 

Andi


----------



## Victor

Thank you all for you kind comments and well wishes on the return of Tooter. He sure gave us an adventure these past 7 months...bad boy!


----------



## Feefo

He looks very well, Victor!

I wish that it would have been possible to let him live outside and have the best of all worlds, but the risk would really have been too high. I hope that you are able to reunite him with his wife inside.

Tooter's return is a wonderful message of hope to all who have had pigeons fly off and have worried about their fate He is our hero.

Cynthia


----------



## LondonPigeon

this is such a wonderful story, about Tooter coming back

I'm glad he's now safe back at home, hopefully Tootsie will be found and she will join him inside.

He looks like a sweetie.


----------



## Poulette

Just incredible, Victor! I can't believe it! I am crying like Bev... I was always hoping that happy day would come. Pigeons are so devoted birds, and they have such a memory! Tigeon says "Welcome back Tooter. What a lucky guy you are"  

Suz.


----------



## Garye

Tooter's back!!! Yaaaaaaah! I'm so glad he came back and is in the house. I don't want to hear about him being attacked again. He looks good and comfortable being back.

It's great.

I hope you will be able to catch his wife so the two of them can be together.


----------



## Poulette

*Tooter and Rocky*

Tooter is back... I still don't believe it  It gives us hope for Auroraborealis' Rocky, who left in perfect shape... Maybe I feed Rocky in my flock every morning!  

Suz.


----------



## Skyeking

I am sitting here in tears. his pictures with you, Victor are just awesome. He does look like Rosco (little Toot) but he is bigger. I hope & pray his wife will join him.

I hope you all give thanks to God, as I know this is a miracle brought about by constant, unrelentless prayer, on Phyll's part, as well as others who prayed.

May He continue to give us hope and help in our rescue's. Thanks be to God.


----------



## Victor

Trees Gray said:


> I hope you all give thanks to God, as I know this is a miracle brought about by constant, unrelentless prayer, on Phyll's part, as well as others who prayed.
> 
> May He continue to give us hope and help in our rescue's. Thanks be to God.


I agree with you and yes, thank you God! 

This morning, his mate, was outside on the roof before I got Tooter outside. 
We placed Tooter in our two level rescue cage (former ferret cage modified) and placed him on the upper level. We placed food and water on both levels, and secured a pull rope to the open door. She is sitting on top of his cage looking in as he eats. It will be a long day. We are hoping once she goes in (if she does), we will then pull the string to secure her. 

There has also been yet another pigeon, a larger one, flying with her above the house, circling, and stopping on the roof. I imagin it is a member of the flock trying to coax him into rejoining them I imagin.

If this is meant that she rejoin Tooter, I'm sure it will happen.


----------



## Whitefeather

Victor said:


> I agree with you and yes, thank you God!
> 
> This morning, his mate, was outside on the roof before I got Tooter outside.
> We placed Tooter in our two level rescue cage (former ferret cage modified) and placed him on the upper level. We placed food and water on both levels, and secured a pull rope to the open door. She is sitting on top of his cage looking in as he eats. It will be a long day. We are hoping once she goes in (if she does), we will then pull the string to secure her.
> 
> *There has also been yet another pigeon, a larger one, flying with her above the house, circling, and stopping on the roof. I imagin it is a member of the flock trying to coax him into rejoining them I imagin.*
> 
> If this is meant that she rejoin Tooter, I'm sure it will happen.


*OR* Tooter gave him a little inside scoop on how great your place was & the wonderful people there & he is thinking of joining *your* flock.  

Thanks for the recent update Victor. For both Tooter & his mate's sake, I do hope you are able to catch her so they can be reunited to live a long, happy & safe life together.

Cindy


----------



## christina11

Victor said:


> I was gone for over 7 months but I have come back home to my human family.Thank you all for your love and support.


So thats the famouse TOOTER!!! 

I finaly can see him and what a wounderful pigeon he is love his neck colours even my male's dont get them like that it seems my female's get them tho lol.


----------



## LondonPigeon

I put some bread out on my balcony, so maybe I can have my very own Tooter


----------



## Victor

christina11 said:


> So thats the famouse TOOTER!!!
> 
> I finaly can see him and what a wounderful pigeon he is love his neck colours even my male's dont get them like that it seems my female's get them tho lol.


He does have some beautiful neck colors Christina, but all my pigeons have beauty about them...Rosco,Beaksley,Uchiwa,Paris and Barbie!For that matter all pigeons are beautiful in one way or another!


----------



## Victor

LondonPigeon said:


> I put some bread out on my balcony, so maybe I can have my very own Tooter


That would be sweet LondonPigeon.


----------



## Skyeking

Victor said:


> If this is meant that she rejoin Tooter, I'm sure it will happen.



Tooter might be very persuasive and get her to come in, especially if they have a strong bond. If this is meant to be it will happen.


----------



## auroraborealis

*There's no place like home!*

Hello to all from the invisible but always present member!

Great news Victor and many more precious moments with Tooter!


----------



## Victor

The attempt to capture Tooter's mate did not go well today, and ended at 1 pm, before I had to go to work.

His mate, which we named Tootsie, stayed very close to Tooter and even walked on the open plank type door once, but did not go inside the lower cage.She spent much of her time on top of the cage that had a piece of cardboard on top to shield Tooter from the hot afternoon sun. 

She flew up from the side of the cage from the roof, and struck the end of the cardboard cover, and it fell, scaring her away. She flew north, and did not return by the time I decided to move Tooter down to a safer, and cooler area of the back porch, still isolated from the others who were set up under the large tree in the area where the loft is to be built.

Tomorrow is another day, and I am hoping she sticks by him and returns so we can try again. Capturing a feral is against my principals, but she is his mate that she trusted and believed in, and followed him, for a better life, so I believe this to be an exception to the "rule".

Tooter's poops are a bit on the dark side, but overall, good. He looks like he has been eating quite well from the size of him (zoo food?), but his mate looks undernourished. He does have an unfavorable "odor" to him, but we plan on giving him a treated bath in the morning.He has been playing with his old bell toy, and making quite the noise! He is now eating well, and on ACV water one more day. 

My daughter has arranged to come over and take some new pictures of the entire flock on July 19th. We will post pictures of our flock (and oh yes,Tooter and hopefully mate too!) and the loft site as well.


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you for the update, it has been quite an emotional roller coaster for you with all that has happened with Tooter.

I think it is in Tootsie's best interest to join Tooter, for his sake as well as hers, if she does have any health issues they can then be addressed too. 

Can't wait to see the picture of the entire gang!


----------



## Lovebirds

I'm going to give my thoughts on this whole situation and I already know, from reading all the posts that most if not all will not agree with me. I am extremely glad that Tooter came back, and I've already said that. BUT..........the idea of trying to catch his mate and confine her is a little disturbing to me. Apparently, she and Tooter have been together for the past 7 months, and now tonight, she's out there all alone, because Tooter is confined and she doesn't know what's going on. That makes me very sad to think about. She did not follow Tooter home for a better life. She just followed him. She's a wild feral pigeon, has been all of he life, and to take her and confine her for the rest of her life is just not right. And to confine Tooter and not let him be with her makes me sad also.Victor, I know you love Tooter and I know you want him to live a long and happy life, but for the past 7 months, he's done just fine apparently, and although he did come back, how do you know he wants to stay? Why not give him the choice? Of course, I'm certainly not trying to tell you what to do. I'm just saying step back and think about all of this from the BIRDS perspective, not from what YOU want for them, maybe give them a chance to decide what THEY want? How do you even know that maybe they have a nest with youngsters in it somewhere and now Tootsie is having to tend to them all alone. I'm not trying to stir up some heated conversation or confrontation here. If I hurt your feelings I"m sorry because that's not my intention. It just seems that everyone is so thrilled that Tooter is back, no one is really thinking through EVERY angle of this story. I will not harp on this and will have nothing else to say on the matter, no matter what you decide to do.


----------



## Garye

I'm wondering if they do have youngsters, why did they both leave the nest? Usually, one will at least stay with the young until the other returns but these both left and came to Tooter's old home. Strange.  

Maybe it is possible they don't have any youngsters or their youngsters have grown up and are on their own. I don't know how long it takes for a baby pigeon to be on its own but I think it is possible that any youngsters they had are now grown and independent.


----------



## Garye

And here's my opinion too: we all know kids want to be independent and on their own as soon as possible, but it does not always mean that is the best thing for them. Living in a safe environment, even if it seems caged, is not disagreable to everyone or everything. The fact that Tooter came back *voluntarily *makes you wonder if he realized living with Victor and family might have seemed better than living like a feral. Otherwise, if he never wanted to be caged again, he might not have come back and been so willing to be caught again. He practically came voluntarily to Victor from what I understand.

Anyways, that's my opinion.


----------



## Feather

Renee,

I am glad that you brought this subject up because I too have been saddened over the separation of Tooter and Tootsie. I have a deep respect for the binding union of a mated couple. I too worry about her being out there all alone.

I am in no terms as experienced as you are when it comes to the knowledge of pigeons, but through my experience I have learned that most of the time it is not hard for a healthy feral to adjust to a semi captive life. 

I have written on the forum many times of the dangers in my neighborhood of night stalking predators. No pigeon is left unprotected in my yard at night. After dark if there is a feral roosting in the trees, I or my husband will go up after it and lock it away until morning. Many, many times I have done this only to find that the next night the wild pigeon has returned to the cage that I put him in the night before. They start out coming to eat and drink and fly away at dusk. Then they spend the night and usually end up living here.

Most seem to adjust quite well. 

The only problem that I ever had with caging a bird was with my own pet (Polaris) after he had been gone for 4 months. He kept throwing himself into the side of the cage.
He wanted to get to his mate in his old loft who had already chosen another mate.
Finally I set him free, and he flew away. He would come back sometimes to eat and then leave in the evening. Finally he flew in one day after I had not seen him for awhile and moved into another loft. He is here now pushing his weight around in his new loft.

The pilgrimage to the Slape home was not an accident. It was a calculated move. I believe that Tooter and Tootsie have raised other children. I think that Tooter thought if I am ever going to get home it will have to be now before Tootsie lays her next batch of eggs. I truly believe that he communicated this somehow to his mate. They were building a nest, so they were planning to stay.

I don’t know all of the reasons why little birds move there roosting sight, but I believe that the main reason would be for safety. I think that is Victor’s main concern as well.

My concern is with the separation of the mated couple. My thought on this matter is that they should be together rather they are free or confined. 

If Tootsie cannot adjust, I trust that Victor will do the right thing. But they have to at least try. T and T will need nesting material and enough room to gather their findings to build their new home. Of coarse they could always call in the **** Brothers Construction Company and have it built for them.

From looking at Tooter’s pictures he seems right at home. It is Tootsie that we all have to be concerned with. In my perfect world, they would free fly and then be locked up safe at night. But you see that is my level of awareness, and how perfect would my world be if the next hawk attack was fatal?

This is a matter to be concerned with, and I am sure that is the reason the family sat down and discussed the pros and cons before making a move. 

Thank you Renee for bringing up this subject. I too pondered the separation last night. 

I have decided to support Victor’s efforts, and trust that he will reunite the couple under circumstances that will benefit them.

Feather

I think that they do have children, but they are old enough for them (T&T) to make this move.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

While it may be a little difficult for Tootsie to adjust initially, I think she will. Pigeons are adaptable and used to living near humans, more so than most species. Personally I take the position that since all North American feral pigeons are descended from domestic pigeons, it's not wrong to re-domesticate them. And there is no question that a well cared for domestic pigeon will have a longer, healthier life than a feral.


----------



## bevslape

*Some of our reason for caging Tooter & Wife*

Victor and I did discuss this matter and decided that this would be for the best for several reasons.

1. Tooter seemed to be trying to get Victor's attention the first day he came back. He jumped on Victors' shoulder the first chance he got.
2. There is still a hawk out and about in our neighborhood.( The reason Tooter left in the first place)As a matter of fact we spotted him the day after Tooter & wife arrived.
3. Tooter still does not fly well. His mate flew straight from our roof at the back of the house to the roof at the back of the house across the street. Tooter went from our back roof, landed on our front roof, flew to the front roof across the street and then to the back roof of the house across the street.
4. Tooter has been out of the cage several times now and has not attempted to fly away. As a matter of fact he tries to get back in the cage as soon as possible.
5. We don't believe that they have any eggs yet because if they do they have spent an awful lot of time away from the nest...both of them. We would like to get them settled in a safe place before they do.
6. If Tooter should be caught by the hawk and killed (because of his lack of flying ability) his wife will end up alone. Best to try and catch her. She came with him apparently because she trusted him. Who knows for sure what they said to each other, we don't talk pigeon, but they seem to.
7. We believe that the reason Tooter survived  on his own was through the grace of God and the many prayer that were said for him by us and the many members who shared this terrible time in our lives with us. God delivered him back to us because we asked him to. I would think He would expect us to take care of Tooter even better than we did the first time we had him. Who are we to ignore God?

Personally for my part... I do not want to see Victor go through the heartache he went through the last time he saw the hawk attack Tooter and this could very well happen to Tooter or his wife if they decide to move into the eves under our attic roof.


----------



## bevslape

One more thing I failed to mention, Tooter may have had a good life at the Omaha Zoo, but it is right next door to Rosenblatt Stadium, which is the home of the College World Series. Fireworks toward the end of the CWS, not to mention the spectacular fireworks display(one of the largest in the Midwest) on the 4th of July. Around here, it is noisy for a week before and two days after the 4th. I suspect the noise may have been a deciding factor in him finding his way home. He seems to have come back to the safest place he knows of.


----------



## Feefo

I absolutely agree with all your reasons for bringing Tooter in Bev, it would have been really horrible to have the hawk catch him again and to be realistic it is very likely that that is exactly what would have happened.

Would it be possible to use bits of wire and create a "sputnik trap" which would allow Tootsie to enter the cage without Tooter being able to get out?

It would still need someone to be in the garden just in case the hawk was bold enough to attempt to access the cage.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo

On the separation of mates, I thought I would mention that this summer I was brought Rupert, a PMV victim who had been living indoors and whose beloved mate Cho Cho had died the day before. Rupert was devastated by his loss and confused by the changes.

Within 10 days Rupert had not only found his feet in the aviary but had also identified the only unattached hen (Little Monster), won her affection , won a prime nesting site and settled in with his mate to build a nest. Eggs arrived a about 10 days after that.

I hate separating pairs, but must have done that just about every time I picked up a sick or injured adult. They seem to adapt faster than it takes me to come to term with my guilt over the possibility of having left one behind.

Cynthia


----------



## andinla

*Victor & Bev*

I feel that you know what is best. And you will do what is right.. Tooter came back for a reason, to be with you.. 

I say catch the wife and they can live a life of no predators or lack of food / water. 

Yes the thought of the two pigeons being split a part is sad, but in time you will catch her... 

Andi


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, like I said, I won't mention it any more. There is no doubt in my mind that they will have the best life you can give them and whatever you're decision is, I know you are doing what you think is best. Good luck with catching Tootsie and may she and Tooter live the happiest life they can. Good luck. Renee


----------



## Skyeking

There was no doubt in my mind that Tooter had come home, and home to stay. From what I understood it was never an issue "should he or should he not" be caught, Tooter himself made the decision.

While I myself don't believe a feral pigeon should be caught and kept prisoner, these are special circumstances. I also agree that Tootsie should be reunited with Tooter, if possible because they are bonded, but also because she may have some health issues that need to be addressed, as Victor mentioned.


----------



## Garye

One other thing I forgot to mention. While it seems nice to romanticize freedom, it is not always rosy. The ferals I visit in the winter suffer. The snowstorms can be terrible here and I've seen them outside on roofs in the snow shivering trying to keep warm at _night_. Some of them have no place to go. That's one of the downsides of freedom.

I buried 6 pigeons last winter due to them not surviving snowstorms. 

It broke my heart. I kept thinking, if only I could provide them a warm safe environment to stay... but I can't. I just try to help them out when I can.

It is true that the pigeon was domesticated at one time but because of our carelessness, it became feral. I don't feel it is wrong to re-domesticate them when necessary because we were the ones who gave them their "freedom" without asking whether they wanted it or not.

And it's the same with feral cats, feral dogs, or what have you. At one time these animals were probably domesticated, but we turned them into ferals when we didn't want them around. And judging by the ones I've seen, they don't look too happy being free. Most of them look undernourished, scared, angry - always looking for a warm place to stay and food. That's a time-consuming job even for a feral.


----------



## pigeonmama

I agree with the majority. Tooter and Tootsie deserve a safe wonderful home with Victor and Bev. Tooter is so human bonded he came back after 7 months of "freedom". That has a lot to say about his love for Victor and family. Tootsie, hopefully, will be captured and come to be comfortable and happy with her human family. If Victor isn't able to capture her, well, i know he tried his best, and I'm sure there are plenty of available, single lady pigeons who would find the Toot very manly and oh, so handsome.
Daryl


----------



## kittypaws

Garye said:


> One other thing I forgot to mention. While it seems nice to romanticize freedom, it is not always rosy. The ferals I visit in the winter suffer. The snowstorms can be terrible here and I've seen them outside on roofs in the snow shivering trying to keep warm at _night_. Some of them have no place to go. That's one of the downsides of freedom.
> 
> I buried 6 pigeons last winter due to them not surviving snowstorms.
> 
> It broke my heart. I kept thinking, if only I could provide them a warm safe environment to stay... but I can't. I just try to help them out when I can.


Garye, I too worry about the ferals and all the other birds and mammals when the weather is particularly harsh and now when we have so much sun and not so much water, I worry about the worm eating birds having trouble pecking the ground trying to find food and all the other creatures finding water.

Its a vicious circle but in most cases in our heart of hearts we can't interfere with nature and the elements ( although often human induced) and things die and its sad but that's how it goes. 

However with Tooter he seems happy to be back and lets hope Tootsie can be caught too. 

Renee - I do agree with your concept exactly and I think a lot of people do too but I think in this case Tooter is the exception to the rule and when I see the pictures of Victor with that bad boy on his arm, it just warms the cockles of my heart. I am glad Tooter is back. 

Tania xx


----------



## Victor

I have not seen her yet, but Bev was up early letting the dogs out, and she thought she saw her flying above the house 

Yesterday when I got a close up view of her with my binoculars, I noticed she seemed undernourished and missing some tail feathers. She is pretty worn looking, but does fly well.


----------



## Whitefeather

Garye said:


> *One other thing I forgot to mention. While it seems nice to romanticize freedom, it is not always rosy. The ferals I visit in the winter suffer. The snowstorms can be terrible here and I've seen them outside on roofs in the snow shivering trying to keep warm at night. Some of them have no place to go. That's one of the downsides of freedom.*


I am dealing with this right now, except it's the *heat* rather than the *cold*.
Our temperatures are between 113-115 degrees during the day & no lower than 93 at night.  
My 'backyard' babies are absolutely wilted. I find myself watering the lawn much more than usual so they can keep as cool as possible & I'm changing their water several times a day. Doing whatever I can to help them through this horrible heat.

Ferals do, to a point, pay a price for being free. It just depends on where they are if it's in the winter or summer that they pay the price.  

I started out the door yesterday to change the water & saw this couple.
A 'cold' shower isn't going to stop this fella from giving his sweetie a 'kiss'.  

Cindy


----------



## Feefo

That is another wonderful photo, Cindy! You really have inherited the talent for taking spectacular photos.

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks

Yes! Another photo to add to the Feral Calendar! I believe Cindy mentioned that she needed some more pictures... 

OK, I'm jumping in with my 2 cents too...

While I see BOTH sides, for me, the bottom line is Victor, along with his family. 

Like others, I know that his decisions are not made lightly. He knows Tooter and his area best. Victor would not base his actions on a "whim."

We will all be sitting on pins and needles waiting for updates. There is a saying: "hope for the best, prepare for the worst and take what comes."

I KNOW VICTOR IS GOING FOR THE BEST AND HE HAS MY FULL SUPPORT!


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Tooter's back! This is so wonderful!*

Wonderful, Victor!

I have the old photo of you and Tooter as one of my screensavers, among other pigeon photos (and a large picture of paratyhoid-type poop that was included by mistake), and now I can add an update.

My two cents on Tooter and Tootsie and freedom: what if they can have a choice?

I rescued our 11-month-old *Wieteke* at 18 days of age last August, and curiosity led him to slowly but surely explore the outdoors. One night perched on the top of the inward-opening window. Couple nights later on a window ledge across the street (in view of my pillow). Joining the birds on the street pecking for food for an hour or so. Then it was out at daybreak, can't wait to get out, and back at nine or ten or maybe even noonish for a five or ten minute meal, then out again until time for bed.

A couple of times he dashed in and hid, and I knew it was from the city-sponsored falcons nesting on the Dom (cathedral) a mile or so away. Next day? Nothing had ever happened. I personally saw falcons go after pigeons without results. Also saw an eaten carcass or two. 

Our apartment was and is too small to keep a healthy bird indoors. Wieteke learned from the others, and there is (some) safety in numbers.

In January he slept outdoors ten straight nights in a row, and we figured he had a mate. Then he slept at home for a month or so. 

Seems he was checking out nesting locations. He was signalling his intent to us, although I was too dense to understand.. He was asking me if he could have a nest here, and I unknowingly gave consent. He brought his mate *Mamieke* home, worked very hard to persuade her that it was okay. Good food available on demand helped. She is still feral, but regards this as her home and us as unfortunate intruders. They go outdoors every day. She never poops in the nest, ad goes across the street when possible. Their first solo egg was infertile, their first pair of babies died at two or three days of age. Their second pair of chicks, *Number 3* and *Droplet* (#4) have spent their first two nights outside but still come inside to eat. Number 3 looks after Droplet. Dad and Mom chase them out. It's like having circus trapeze artists all over your room. CDs and DVDs crash. Third pair of chicks are 16 days old, and after the first ten days they saw Mom and Dad only at feeding time. I saw the next egg (egg #8) yesterday afternoon, and this mid-morning Mamieke cooed five or six times to let Wieteke know the next egg (egg #9) had arrived. Two hours ago I let Wieteke grab onto my left hand with his beak while my right hand dropped two plastic eggs and retrieved the two new eggs. I figure it is their business to decide what their population size should be, but I leave for the U.S. in a week for five weeks, and hope the last pair of babies are being shown outdoor skills better than Number 3 and Dropet were. Reproducing is a serious business here. Also have a PMV rescue here, Mr. Fifty, who is not ready for release. Much to do.

I think it is important that the pigeons can learn the necessary survival skills and pass them on if possible. Safety in numbers, again. Saw Wieteke go "hehh" to warn chicks of outdoor dangers, and chicks immediately take note and hide. The further away the danger (often indicated by crow calls) the lighter the "hehh" warning. The closer, the louder. The loudest was given when Mamieke saw me get too close to her nest, or when I first brought an obviously PMV-sick Mr. Fifty in (he was isolated in a pet carrier). 

Whatever happens, it is a joy to hear Tooter is back.


----------



## Whitefeather

cyro51 said:


> That is another wonderful photo, Cindy! You really have inherited the talent for taking spectacular photos.
> 
> Cynthia


Thanks Cynthia.
I must say, had it not been for Whitefeather guiding me to the pigeon world, I would not have this much interest in taking pictures.

Pigeons are facinating. Their actions so express their personalities & if I can get at least some in print to show the general public they *do* have a 'finer' side, I'll be a happy 'picture taker'.  


"*Yes! Another photo to add to the Feral Calendar! I believe Cindy mentioned that she needed some more pictures*."

Yep, I did say that. But I think I found 12 pretty good photos for this calendar. Still working in a few captions, but for the most part, got 'er done.  

I'll update in the calendar thread.  

Cindy


----------



## Feather

After Bev posted the particulars on the pros last night, I had a good nights sleep because there was no dought in my mind that they far out weighed the cons.

But before everything had to be spelled out for this nosy member, I studied the pictures, There is a since of happy content on both of the men (bird and human) in those pictures. There is no regret on Tooter's part. 

Believe it on not the picture that really convinced me was Victor's avatar.

This is a picture of a reunion. There is a free spirit up there on that shed. What is HE saying? He knows Victor, and he knows what it is like to be confined. I do not see any expressions of fear at all.

You know pigeons do choose nesting sights in-side of dwellings. Maybe they do every thing but knock on our front door and ask if they can come in.

Interesting! 

Thanks again Renee for bringing this to the front, I had debated this issue myself the night before last, but I decided to trust Bev and Victor's respect for nature's creatures and their feel of the situation. 

Thanks Larry for the wonderful story. I'm afraid we are just all nuts, aren't we?

Cindy, One of the many great things about pictures is that they tell the story.


----------



## Feather

I'm sorry, I keep forgetting to mention that not only was Tooter attacked by a hawk, but he was also shot by a human. Tooter and Tootsie will both be better off in the long run in the protective care of the people that love them.

Feather


----------



## Victor

*Tooter up-date*

I want to thank everyone who posted comments or thoughts on this issue that surfaced regarding Tooter coming back home with Tootsie and capturing her.

I spent most of today outside waiting and watching for his mate but no pigeons at all. Very seldom do pigeons ever fly above our home and property.I saw the two mourning doves a lot that have been hanging out and enjoyed watching the Starlings, sparrows, cardinals, blackbirds ,bluejays and even an occasional hummingbird near my morning glories, but no mate.

I gave all the pigeons a nice long shower and sat there with the mist on looking at their antics and watching the roof and sky above.

Tooter had a special bath with treated pigeon salts that I have. Goodness, his water was dirty and he lost a few feathers .

When I took him into his familiar bathroom, he hopped off my arm on the base of the sink and started looking intensly into the empty sink and looking all around inside for water. 

It was standard procedure for Tooter to take his own baths and when he would chase me around in the back yard when he was not bike riding with me, he would douse himself at the tip of the hose when I was watering my plants, so he does not particularly like help when it comes to giving HIM a bath! But he put up with it.  Whew, that bad boy did have a smell to him!

He flew to my head when I told him he was finished, and then he hopped on my arm when I offered it to him.

I took him to the pigeon room (it is what Bev calls it now) and placed my arm near the open cage, and he hopped inside and began preening himself after he shook off. I took him outside to sunbathe and gave him some shelled unsalted raw sunflower seeds which he seemed to enjoy. He accepted the seed from my fingers and roosted in the sunrays.

We are experiencing temps in the 100's for the next two days with "heat index" warnings that the radio and TV stations put out urging people to bring in their pets...all 6 pigeons are inside in the pigeon room enjoying the sun, a view of their back yard in A/c comfort, including Tooter.

Now, that is good living.


----------



## alvin

We are running through hot tempretures here too. Not as hot as AZ, or mainland Europe, but enough so that there is very little chance of standing water outside of parks.

Having said that, Pijies are much better suited to these conditions then other birds. Being cliff dwelling, they can suck the water out of places where normal birds wouldn't have a prayer.

Still it's good to put out water too.
Rule of thumb. The _two_ times you need to put out water.

The height of summer, and the depth of winter.
Pijies have as much trouble trying to drink ice........


----------



## phyll

It's wonderful to see you & Tooter together again, Victor!
A few pigeons hang-out on our Church. When Bob & I leave, I always look-up & say, "Hi guys." After greeting them Saturday evening, I yelled, "Tooter's back!" They probably knew that already.

Oh, I gotta say this ~
St. Francis is the Patron Saint of Animals. After Mass, Bob & I always stop at the window depicting him & pray for creatures. The ones we know & the ones we don't.
When I looked at St. Francis' image on the window this week, I felt so bad.
I told Bob that I never even mentioned St. Francis in my post of thanksgiving.
I'm certain that he played a BIG part in keeping Tooter safe.

I ask all who believe to join me in giving thanks to God for Tooter's safe return. Thank you.
May God bless Tooter & ALL creatures!

Phyll


----------



## amandajay

i am so glad your Tooter has found you & Bev again, Victor. it sounds like he knows he's home for good and has no desire to leave ever again! good luck with catching Tootsie, hopefully she'll come around!


----------



## dekebrent

Victor -- I am late in coming to this thread, but let me say that you and Tooter have made my day ... perhaps my week. What a heart-warming story, and I could not be happier for you and your family (pijjies included, of course).


----------



## Victor

Again, no sign of the mate that followed him. I am certain that when she landed on the cardboard I had covering Tooter's cage a few days ago frightened her away when it flipped over her when she was flying around it.

I set out food and water on the roof near the cubby hole just in case she comes back, and maybe she will come back and maybe bring a friend or two.

Tooter and the rest of the pigeons are staying indoors in A/c for the next few days til the heat intensity moves out of our area. This morning we set out extra buckets of fresh water and set the sprinkler for refreshment and so that the worm eaters, such as the starlings, can enjoy a meal. These poor creatures do need our help when conditions are like this.

Tooter has adjusted VERY well to being home, but is isolated til I perform my worm treatment which starts first thing in the morning. 

We will work on pictures of him and the rest of our very special flock.


----------



## Pidgey

Victor,

This is just a thought to consider and I know how hard it would be to do: You could let Tooter out to see if he could find her. He's the only one who stands a chance.

Pidgey


----------



## Coolpigeon

No sir we can not do that. We might not see him again. NO NO NO!


----------



## Birdmom4ever

I think that would be way too emotionally difficult to do.


----------



## Garye

Pidgy,
Victor and family have just gone through 7 months wondering what happened to Tooter - 7 months of high emotion and then he finally comes back - and now you think they should let him back out to see if he can bring her _back_? What if that hawk gets him? What if Tooter does try to bring her back but either one of them gets killed in the process?

Tooter voluntarily found his way back and voluntarily came back into their lives. Victor did not force the bird back. Tooter decided for himself to take the chance and leave his mate to rejoin his human family even at the risk of losing her forever. If the two pigeons are meant to be together forever, then God will send Tootsie back to Tooter and allow her to be captured just like God decided Tooter belonged with Victor and family and sent him back to them.

That's what I believe. I don't blame the family for not wanting to take that risk. It's too much.


----------



## mr squeaks

I know Pidgey meant no harm and was only trying to be helpful. I can also relate to his suggestion. 

However, knowing how _emotional _Tooter's departure and return were and have been, I go with "no go" too.

If his mate is meant to return, she will. I have NO doubt about that. Meanwhile, we'll be watching and waiting....

Warm thoughts to all...


----------



## Victor

Pidgey said:


> Victor,
> 
> This is just a thought to consider and I know how hard it would be to do: You could let Tooter out to see if he could find her. He's the only one who stands a chance.
> 
> Pidgey


Bev and I did discuss this possibility together this morning, and we felt it in the best interest of Tooter, not to attempt. It is strange that Mr.Hawk had not been seen in the longest time, and then he made a reappearance a few days ago, shortly after Tooter returned to us. 

We would risk too much and feel we would let Tooter down if we were to temporarily release him to look for her, only to discover that he might find a new mate, get sidetracked again, and maybe return or...loose him again for another 1/2 year or so...or worse yet, be caught by the hawk. The 2nd day he was with us, his mate had left for half an hour or so, yet he remained on the roof "talking" with me and getting reacquainted with us and my grandsons. 

Tooter has been very lucky indeed to survive 2 pellet wounds, ( one is still lodged near his lung) and two hawk incidents, once which he actually was brave and strong enough to fight off.

We can't take that chance again. 

Tooter choose to come home and even fly back into his cage. He shall remain with us and his pigeon friends, Beaksly,Rosco,Uchiwa,Barbie and Paris.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Victor said:


> Tooter has been very lucky indeed to survive 2 pellet wounds, ( one is still lodged near his lung) and two hawk incidents, once which he actually was brave and strong enough to fight off.
> 
> We can't take that chance again.
> 
> Tooter choose to come home and even fly back into his cage. He shall remain with us and his pigeon friends, Beaksly,Rosco,Uchiwa,Barbie and Paris.


I couldn't agree with you more! Tooter lived life free as a feral and as a home body and obviously enjoyed his home with you and your family more then with the ferals.
He came home for a reason, if Tootsie was indeed bonded with Tooter she'll return. Just as with human relationships, if it's met to be, it's ment to be.


----------



## Feefo

> Tooter has been very lucky indeed to survive *2 pellet wounds*, ( one is still lodged near his lung) and *two hawk incidents*, once which he actually was brave and strong enough to fight off.


My goodness, Victor! I knew about one pellet wound and one hawk attack, I didn't realise that he had been through so much.

He deserves a long and happy life in your care.

I must confess that like others I am concerned for Tootsie and would like to know that she is either safely back where she came from with a new mate or within your protection. But not at the risk of Tooter's safety!  

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking

Victor,

We will continue to keep Tootsie in our thoughts and prayers. She is a concern to me too, as I'm sure she is to all. 

Perhaps the Lord will grant us another favor.  

Meanwhile, life must go on....and you can get re-acquainted with Tooter and he will adjust to life with his new pals. You can now focus on your boy, again....and the GANG.


----------



## Pidgey

Well, I said it'd be hard and just to think it over. Yep, it's a mean, tough world out there when you walk out your front door. I have a tough time letting my pigeons out to fly pretty much every time. And that's the real rub, isn't it? They love flying out and about and the same God made them that made the hawks.

I easily recognize that in myself, I have a hard time of letting the ones go that I have helped with illnesses or pieced back together. I have to ask myself sometimes why that is. Perhaps, I need them more than they need me. You have to determine within your own selves what's motivating you.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking

Pidgey said:


> Well, I said it'd be hard and just to think it over. Yep, it's a mean, tough world out there when you walk out your front door. I have a tough time letting my pigeons out to fly pretty much every time. And that's the real rub, isn't it? They love flying out and about and the same God made them that made the hawks.
> 
> I easily recognize that in myself, I have a hard time of letting the ones go that I have helped with illnesses or pieced back together. I have to ask myself sometimes why that is. Perhaps, I need them more than they need me. You have to determine within your own selves what's motivating you.
> 
> Pidgey



you got a point there Pidgey, in the back of my mind I can hear my dad saying " you got to let them fly everyday, it is part of their make-up, it is what they love to do and what they are designed for" . I too, think I'm passifying my need for them to be safe, is it really what they want?

I do hesitate with special needs birds, however, no question as where they should be.


----------



## Rooster2312

Hi Victor,

Having not checked up on posts for about a week, I am so thrilled for you and your family to read that Tooter has returned safe and well. Like many others, I too had tears in my eyes in sharing your wonderful news. Hoping and praying that Tootsie returns soon and can be reunited with Tooter.

You certainly have quite a pigeon family now and it's just so great to have your 'boy' back! The love you have for Tooter and all your other pigeons is truly warming. I wonder what Tooter thinks of all his new brothers and sisters .

Lindi and Jax


----------



## Victor

One of my daughter's came over today and took pictures of Tooter,Beaksley,Uchiwa,Rosco,Barbie Blue Bar, and Paris. 

There are two new pictures of Tooter feathured in the thread titled "Tooter Missing In Action".

I have to reduce them and will work on posting new pictures of all our wonderful pigeons and the loft site and current pigeon room over the next few days.

We hope you enjoy them


----------



## Reti

Oh, darling Tooter. He is so handsome.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Such a handsome Toot!...... 

PLEASE post ones of the gang too, would LOVE to see "Mini-me" (Rosco) with Tooter.

Thank you.


----------



## Victor

Here is a picture of Rosco on top of my head looking out...Isn't he a handsome one?


----------



## Victor

*And here is Beaskley and Barbie looking out the pigeon room window...*


----------



## Skyeking

Victor said:


> Here is a picture of Rosco on top of my head looking out...Isn't he a handsome one?



He looks quite comfortable on your head, and you don't have to convince me about how handsome he is..... 

Beaksley and Barbie are beautiful too!


----------



## Reti

Rosco seems to love his perch.
They are all so beautiful and healthy and happy looking.

How does Tooter accept the new guys?

Reti


----------



## Victor

Hi Reti~

As stated in the "Tooter Missing in Action" thread, Tooter has not been around them except from a distance while he is going through his de-wormer treatment as a preventative caution and has one more day on Sunday to have a treated bath. Just being careful here.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Beautiful photos, Victor. Tooter is a very special guy, I can tell by his expression. He looks happy to be home.


----------



## Reti

You're right. Can't wait for updates, when he meets the gang.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks

YES, indeed, Victor, as you can see, the members, Nosy and Non, are quite excited about interactions in the continuing saga of "One Man's Pigeon Family!" (includes all humans in your family too!)   

Who will end up with whom? Who will "play around?" Who will be odd pigeon out? Who will try stealth tactics? Who won't CARE who gets who?? Who will end up as "daddy's 'little' pigeon?" ROFL

Oh, the suspense...


----------



## Victor

*More pictures...*

*This is Barbie and Uchiwa. My how far Uchiwa has gone these past few months! Rosco was on my head, but Beaksley flew over him and startled him off.*


----------



## TAWhatley

Victor,

You're a living, breathing, walking pigeon playstand  

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski

TAWhatley said:


> Victor,
> 
> You're a living, breathing, walking pigeon playstand
> 
> Terry


That's a job I'd love to have!


----------



## Feather

For Sure Terry!

But, which one of the three looks like they're having the most fun?

Feather


----------



## Victor

HA HA ...very funny Feather.


----------



## Victor

*Here is PARIS*

Paris, our most recent adoptee from Iowa if you recall was a former racer gone astray for a couple of years, and rescued by an Iowa naturalist from the edge of death, why he couldn't even fly much less survive much longer before Mr.Steel picked him up and contacted this forum.

Paris is not a pigeon that will fly to ones arm, or head like the others do, and like so many of your birds do. He is given his space and I do not "grab him" but allow him to go back into his quarters on his own. He will though eat his favorite treat, unsalted raw shelled sunflower seeds through the stainless steel wire, and will hop on my hand in the morning if I put it in front of his feeding dish in the morning. It is a start though. I recall well how shy and distrusting Uchiwa, our Indian fantail was once, and now, he can't stay off me when free flying.Maybe in time? Paris may not ever be that trusting if it is part of his personality make up. Patience and understanding is the key. 

Here


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Very handsome pigeon! We have a Paris too, but she's a little silver roller hen.


----------



## Reti

I so anjoy your pics. Your pijies have a grand time with you.

Reti


----------



## maryjane

I'm a week new to the group and just read all 9 pages of this post lol, I'm so glad that Tooter came back! I think if Tootsie comes back to Tooter, it was meant to be and all's well that ends well. If not, hopefully she will find a safe place to live and meet another nice guy (though surely not as handsome as Tooter!) If that is the case, then Tooter can always meet another lady somewhere down the line. He is obviously a member of your family and so glad to be home, as glad as you are to have him


----------



## Garye

Paris is a beautiful pigeon. But no doubt cautious. But who knows? Maybe in time it will grow to trust you.


----------



## Victor

Birdmom4ever~ Thanks, yes, Paris is a handsome bird, and for a bird that was unable to fly last Christmas, he sure is a sturdy, strong pigeon and a good flyer now.

Reti~ And I with them!

Garye~ Yes, you never know, but if he doesn't, that is fine too. I will accept it and give him his due space.

maryjane~ Yes, I am very glad to get our wonderful Tooter back. It is a miricle indeed. Everyday I tell him,"Tooter,welcome back!"


----------



## B. Sommm

Victor-

Any sign of Tootsie yet? 

B.


----------



## Victor

Unfortunately, no B.Somm, she has not returned to out rooftop, but we keep checking. The wild birds though have been enjoying the extra seed and water that I have kept above the shed roof. 

Two days ago, I am certain I spoted her across the street from our Bag and Save Grocery store, just a block or so from our place. She is almost all black, and very petite in size, so I am certain it was her. The feral flock there are pretty husky things.I continue to feed the flock there whenever I can.

I took all our pigeons outdoor from the pigeon room and they ALL got misted down after their cages were cleaned out. I missed Tooter's "appropriate salt water bath" tody. He had this look, like,"Ohhh come on me too me too!" I couldn't restist. He had a good shower in the sunrays along with the others. 

Tomorrow, he will get another proper bath indoors.

He is eating well, and after several days off the de-wormer, now had his garlic treated seed. Poops are beautiful now, and his bites are back to normal now too! I know he loves me...he really does!


----------



## Reti

and his bites are back to normal now too! I know he loves me...he really does![/QUOTE]

I have no doubt he does, Victor. The fact that he came back is proof.

Reti


----------



## Victor

*Our proposed loft site...*

Here is a glimpse of the area where our loft will be built. At present, they are all set side by side each other, with plexiglass on top, and stabilized by bungee cords, just to insure they don't blow off on a windy day. On top of the large old conference table under the cages, is a large tarp, which can go over the cages, and then secured on rainy days. The site is under a tree, but gets lots of nice morning sunshine from the southeast. At night, every night, and on extra hot days, or heavy downpours, they are set inside on another long table in the pigeon room. I get quite a work out running them back and forth, but I need to keep them safe once it gets dark. The loft site can be seen from the pigeon room, and the back porch right outside the kitchen back door. 

The yard to the back is actually ours too, but is fenced off til I am done with my tree and brush removal project which I am still working on. It is fenced off to protect the kids and our three dogs as well. 

We are thinking of putting my fish pond with a fountain, near the loft, so we have even more beauty to enjoy!

Our resources are there...just trying to fit the time in.


----------



## Feather

That is a beautiful spot for a loft. Your cages and little flock all look so nice and clean. I have a pond with a fountain. Well actually it is three little falls that pour into two ponds. You will attract alot of birds. I think that I have more pigeons in those ponds than fish.

Feather


----------



## Victor

This picture shows our present pre-loft routine which happens every morning. After they leave the pigeon room after their flight time, they are all set on the ledge of the upper level of our yard, where the trays are all removed and hosed down. The food and grit bowls are removed, and the bottoms of the grates are hosed off till clean. Then my pigeons are misted and showered in the warm mid morning sunlight. I can tell if they are not up to a shower, so i give them their space. Every other day most of them look forward to a daily cleansing, but Beaksley,Rosco,Paris and Tooter seem to want one every day. 

After their shower-mist, they sunbathe, preen, or lay on their tummies drying off, while I prepare their seed dish mixtures to their liking. 

Rosco likes a bit extra millet in his, and dislikes the lentils and raw unsalted sunflower seeds, so his dish is prepared differently. 

Now, Uchiwa,Paris and Barbie love the variety of additives, like the lentils, pop corn,green peas.

Beaksley pretty much likes all the seeds but he gets a bit more due to the nature of his beak and picking the seeds up. 

Tooter is now getting back on his old diet, and loving every bite. He hates the Canada peas though, as does Rosco.

Next I re-line the pull out trays with fresh paper, and then restock their food and grit cups, and off to their roosting area they go to enjoy the day and watch us and nature around them. 

The ground below the cages is where Tooter and I used to take our bike rides. The temporary fence was not there last year. 

The cluster of trees in the back are due for removal sometime soon, but not until our loft is done. Our wooded area had to be cleared of some trees because grass was not growing well, not to mention the mess the tress tend to make.


----------



## Skyeking

Great routine you have got there, Victor. I can see you are quite organized and the birds must enjoy it and look forward to each morning.

It amazes me how every bird likes different seeds. In general, Doreen told me that the hens go more for the big beige peas, where the males like corn more. I looked and watched my birds, and on close inspection the boys did go for the corn first and hens went for the peas, with the usual exceptions and personal likes and dislikes.


----------



## dnrslucky1

I haven't been here in a long while! But when Tooter went missing, I read every post and Prayed for his return. All I can say is I am so very happy for you and Tooter! I am so thankfull, I stopped in today, and and seen this thread. So miracles do happen, it has given me hope again for my little Squidget! Tooter is one lucky pigeon to have you!
Denise


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, that is a wonderful set up you have come up with for the boys and girls. Everything looks so clean and fresh and I know they enjoy being outside. Except for exercise you could do without a loft but it will help you so much to have one. Both of our aviaries are so full we can't put another one out there until our new aviary is finished so we have had to keep the last 5 little fledglings in the house for the time being. We let them out every afternoon for exercise and they go bonkers. It will be so nice to not have to cover every surface with newspaper when they go into the new aviary. 

You sure do take good care of your boys and girls.


----------



## Garye

> *He is eating well, and after several days off the de-wormer, now had his garlic treated seed. Poops are beautiful now, and his bites are back to normal now too! I know he loves me...he really does!*


As I once told the owner of Mr. Squeaks - those are not bites, they are kisses. Tooter is "kissing" you.  

Yes indeed, he does love you Victor.


----------



## mr squeaks

Garye said:


> As I once told the owner of Mr. Squeaks - those are not bites, they are kisses. Tooter is "kissing" you.
> 
> Yes indeed, he does love you Victor.



I agree, Garye...Tooter is "kissing" Victor...

However, Squeaks DOES kiss AND bite me! And, believe me, I certainly know the difference...now...


----------



## Garye

Ahhhhh.... it's wonderful that you've finally accepted that Mr. Squeaks is showing affection for you in that manner! I knew you gradually would!


----------



## Victor

Treesa~ Yes some pigeons are just like you and me. We all have our likes/dislikes, and I try to keep this in mind. If I have the time, I try to pluck out the canada peas out of Tooter's and Rosco's seed dishes, because they will completely ignore them.Barbie leaves her dish at the end of the day with only the small parakeet seed variety, so I make sure it is unsoiled, and put all the left over seeds in my recycling seed jar for the outdoor wild birds.

Denise~ Yes, I remember your support and concern when I lost Tooter. Yes, miracles do happen and I hope you get your beloved Squidget back too.

Maggie~ Thanks for the compliment. YES, it is good exercise and I don't usually mind it so much, but I know that a loft/aviary will be in their best interest...and ours as well. Time to focus on that now.

Garye and Shi~ You are right...Tooter does love me in his special way, or he would not have returned to us after a 7 month plus absence.

I feel blessed that God returned Tooter to be, but also feel fortunate that the other 5 pigeons we have come into our lives. Aside from our special blue bar rescue, Barbie, the others...Beaksley,Rosco,Uchiwa,and Paris were presented to us by members of Pigeon Talk out of love .


----------



## Brownieluv

*Miracle returen*

I completely agree with you, to capture Tooter and his mate. It sounds like Tooter may be injured and could be an easy target for the hawk. He's obviously telling you he loves you and missed you and is glad to be back.

If his wife loved him enough to leave the flock, she loves him enough to adapt to your happy home.

Better a long life in a loving home than a potentially very brief one in the wild. (I lost 10 pigeons in six months before Terry helped me rescue the last three.)

And Victor doesn't deserver any more heartache as you said!!

I'm so happy for you and so amazed at the universe.
Shoshana


----------



## Victor

*Maybe in time???*

Hi all~
Rather than start a new thread to up-date you on Tooter,I thought I'd just incorprate it on his old one.

Tooter is off his isolation now and all is well with him and yes Phil, his poops are looking very good!

I let him freefly with Rosco and Uchiewa on Tuesday, and they did not get along at all together. Both were very agressive towards each other, so they were separated.Tooter did not go near Uchiwa...?

This morning, Beaksley and Tooter were together, and I had problems with Tooter going after Beaksley. It appeared that Beaksley wanted to get along, but Tooter would not meet him half way.

He seems intimited by Uchiwa, our fantail.

Geeze, what to do with these boys!


----------



## mr squeaks

Glad to hear Tooter is out of quarantine!

_*May*_ take some time, Victor...Rosco and Beaksley probably see Tooter as an intruder. After all, according to them, "they" were there first!

I can see why he might be intimidated by Uchiwa...that fantail is impressive! 

Of course, you could also have some aggressive males on your hands.  

Well, one thing for sure, we will definitely be waiting for further updates!


----------



## Victor

mr squeaks said:


> _*May*_ take some time, Victor...Rosco and Beasley probably see Tooter as an intruder. After all, according to them, "they" were there first!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you could also have some aggressive males on your hands.


Good point, but pigeons after all, do "talk" to one another...don't they?

Aggressive boys...that is probably the case.Rosco and Tooter definitely got off on the wrong foot, but Beasley "seemed" to want to get along.

Tooter,Tooter Tooter...you are going to be the death of me!


----------



## Skyeking

Good point, but pigeons after all, do "talk" to one another...don't they?

*Yep, and the males usually will tell each other to "back off, don't tresspass on my turf, or else...."*

Rosco and Tooter definitely got off on the wrong foot, 


*I am sorry to hear that, but they are being normal, healthy male pigeons. Perhaps Rosco and Tooter are more alike then you think. They not only resemble each other in looks, but their personalities are the same too. Therefore they will both be aggressive and hold their ground. They are typical males, but perhaps with time and lots of space they will get along together. Hopefully Barbie will distract them....and maybe a few more gals?  *


----------



## mr squeaks

Keeping with the "soap opera" theme...can't resist: "the plot thickens!" ROFL

Too many males, not enuf females??? OH MY!


----------



## Victor

*Pigeon home begins*

*Hi everybody,

My son in law, our family friend(who of course loves pijies)and I started work on the new loft yesterday.

Jeez, was this a hard startup!

We spent 2 hours(at least) shopping at a home improvement store getting the needed wood supplies and ended up making a friend at the check out counter. The lady asked, "Gosh, you have a lot of wood to pick up!" I told her that we were starting on phase one of our pigeon loft. Well, it so happens that she is fascinated with pigeons and that as a matter of fact the paint department manager lives in her subdivision near her and her and her husband own a loft with pigeons. I told her about Pigeon life, and she said they would love to hear more about it...soooo, when I go back to get the paint, I'm going to have to meet them! 

Well, anyway, we had all the supplies in our camper bus (it does come handy as a supply hauler as well) and soon began leveling the ground.But, we found a little obstacle, a low hanging tree branch (good grief as large as a small tee)...it had to go . Two hours or so later, we began installing the cinder block base...only to find more obsticles...ROOTS and big-uns too! 

Well, we got 4 installed last night.My crew and I begin late this afternoon on the loft project!

Oh, we will take pictures for you. 

I will be away for a while.Wish us luck! *


----------



## maryjane

Keep up the good (hard) work Victor! Isn't it funny how you run into pigeon people at all kinds of places. Can't wait to see pics of the new loft when it's ready.  When I first joined this site, it was (I believe) the same day that you posted about Tooter coming back. I read the whole story and was amazed and so happy for you guys. Now I feel like I've been here forever.  I know they'll love their new loft.


----------



## mr squeaks

Yep, pigeon people can be ANYWHERE, especially when you least expect... 

Oh boy, you guys DO have your work cut out, but I know everything will turn out just right! 

AND...are we looking forward to PICTURES!


----------



## bevslape

The "boy's" have the floor installed and the back studded wall fastened in now, and they are now working on the east wall and window.

From what I understand, the back wall will be solid, as will the west side with the potential for a window there, maybe in the Spring. The front will be open, with hardware cloth and the door.

Once they get the structure up, plans for phase two to add a flight aviary will follow.

They have their work ahead of them, that's for sure.


----------



## mr squeaks

bevslape said:


> The "boy's" have the floor installed and the back studded wall fastened in now, and they are now working on the east wall and window.
> 
> From what I understand, the back wall will be solid, as will the west side with the potential for a window there, maybe in the Spring. The front will be open, with hardware cloth and the door.
> 
> Once they get the structure up, plans for phase two to add a flight aviary will follow.
> 
> They have their work ahead of them, that's for sure.



Can't think of a BETTER way to keep them occupied and out of trouble, can you?    

Sending GOOD building "vibes" with no more hassles!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, that's great news. You'll be finished before you know it. It's nice to know that you have made a new friend who loves pigeons.

I don't know if you have any strong winds in Omaha but I thought I'd mention that we used tie downs to help keep the wind from blowing over our aviary. Yours sounds like it will be a more solid structure though with the cinderblock and some solid walls so you probably wouldn't need them like we do - you know just about every hurricane that comes out of the Atlantic winds up brushing NC in some way.

Will be looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## bevslape

We are still undecided on the type of aviary.We have pictures of a PCV open one that member Luis O and his grandfather made that we really like because you can move it around. Victor likes that concept, because he can move it around when he is outdoors working on a yard project which lately seem endless. We have not ruled out the possibility of an attached one in the front of the loft. Knowing him like I do, he will _probably_ go both ways.


----------



## Feather

Hi Bev, I liked the PVC avery very much, for the simple fact that it would be so easy to clean. But the other way may be more practicle to just open a door from the loft and let them sun. 

Of coarse I saw the picture of Victor flying with his two birds on his hands, so ask him to be sure to make plenty of room for him.

Feather


----------



## Victor

*Pigeon coop up-date*

We started on phase one on Wednesday late afternoon and it has been some experience for sure. I am glad that Coolpigeon's dad, Joe , and his best friend Jay, who also likes pigeons, were there to help. It is a lot of hard work! (and obsticles)

We ended up having to trim even more of the tree to provide clearence for the roof of the new home.We started making the frame by the time it was getting dark.

On Thursday, we got the back wall, roof, the the side walls attached, and yesterday concentrated on getting what we had up painted, as rain was in the forcast...darn it! 

The front now has a screen door that will have hardware cloth added to the front, and the front clothed as well. 

I think Joe already installed the shingles today, but am not sure.I had to go to work and miss out on some of the fun. 

Hawkmaster came in handy holding the lantern as we pounded away in the dark and him and Coolpigeon enjoyed painting it white.

The interior still has to be painted, and the shelving installed. Bev wants to add a vinyl linoleum floor. I think that would be nice.


----------



## Skyeking

Victor,

Can we possibly get a visual account of each stage of the building, also? Any pictures...?

I am SO  excited about this project, can't wait until it is done, as I'm betting the whole Slape crowd probably is.....LOL


----------



## Victor

Yes ma'am I did get pictures of the stages Some of them are from Lisa's digital and others from my disposable camera. When I finish getting pictures I will have them developed. I will download some from the digital soon, but I will have to clear up some space first, as I am getting near capacity. I am thinking webshots a possibilty to look into as well.


----------



## Skyeking

Thanks Victor.


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> We started on phase one on Wednesday late afternoon and it has been some experience for sure. I am glad that Coolpigeon's dad, Joe , and his best friend Jay, who also likes pigeons, were there to help. It is a lot of hard work! (and obsticles)
> 
> We ended up having to trim even more of the tree to provide clearence for the roof of the new home.We started making the frame by the time it was getting dark.
> 
> On Thursday, we got the back wall, roof, the the side walls attached, and yesterday concentrated on getting what we had up painted, as rain was in the forcast...darn it!
> 
> The front now has a screen door that will have hardware cloth added to the front, and the front clothed as well.
> 
> I think Joe already installed the shingles today, but am not sure.I had to go to work and miss out on some of the fun.
> 
> Hawkmaster came in handy holding the lantern as we pounded away in the dark and him and Coolpigeon enjoyed painting it white.
> 
> The interior still has to be painted, and the shelving installed. *Bev wants to add a vinyl linoleum floor. I think that would be nice.*



Sounds nice and would be easy to clean...HOWEVER, would it be too slippery???


----------



## Victor

mr squeaks said:


> Sounds nice and would be easy to clean...HOWEVER, would it be too slippery???


We did discuss this, and are thinking for daily clean up, wiping daily with spray bottle, and once a week washing out...drip dry.

Installing a drain was also tossed around.

This is my first pigeon dwelling, and add-ons will be done, and I know mistakes will be made, and corrections will also take place, but I feel that getting it initially built is the best thing to do...then go from that point. 

I would like to add an open flight aviary to the east side, Bev thinks one in the front would be best. And, we are still pondering a PCV white aviary that could possibly be moved.

Winter is coming, so I am not too concerned about phase two now, and my birds will be contained in the house on cold days anyway. Jay wants to add power to the pigeon house. Not a bad idea. A thought to ponder?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis

Victor said:


> Jay wants to add power to the pigeon house. Not a bad idea. A thought to ponder?


Your birds would also probably enjoy hot & cold running water, central heating / air and Dish T.V. too...


----------



## Victor

Don't laugh Zig Zag...I have read and seen lofts that actually have those ammenities.

Mine is a simple set up and in phase one. I intend to add an aviary on phase two of the project.

The link below is similar to ours, except the door is more to the left and ours does have an overhang and about about a foot of wall above the door. It does not have the built in housing, but only shelving.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/JeffDowningCage.htm


----------



## ernie

*vinyl floor*

I have vinyl flooring in my coop and I love it. The poopies just slide right off. They don't seem to have any problem with it being slippery. Heck by the end of the day it's covered in poop anyways and definitely not slippery anymore.
I also ended up running power to it. Comes in handy when I happen to come home late after work. I just turn the light on and feed them and then leave it on for a bit so they can eat and settle back down. The outdoor type outlet next to the switch also comes in handy in the winter for a water fountain heater.
So yeah, I'm voting for the vinyl flooring and the power.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

I vote yes to vinyl floor and power too. We don't have vinyl floor, but I'd love to install some. We do have power and I didn't think we needed it initially, but it's _sooo _nice to be able to turn that light on at night. I also turn it on for the pigeons on gloomy, rainy winter days so it's brighter in the loft.


----------



## Victor

It started raining Saturday here and has not really stpped much, and rain is supposed to continue all week.

I still have to add shingles to the roof and one section in front still needs to have hardware cloth attached as does most of the screen door. The floor has not been painted yet, and I decided to install vinyl flooring especially after having input from two members praising it.

Last night while at work, the skies really opened up, and my pijies were on the back porch and they all got wet,including their food and grit ...._and_ my poor wife Bev as she hustled to get them inside to the pigeon room...and she heard about it from everyone of them.  

It was funny because when I got home last night around 10 pm, as soon as they heard my voice "Honey I'm home!!" they complained to me about how WET they got. My poor babies.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, that is so funny that they fussed at you and Bev. Sounds like you can skip a bath day this week.


----------



## ernie

*awwww*

the poor babies, getting all wet 

Shoot, mine usually rush to get out into the aviary and rain to take showers and I get yelled at if I don't open the window fast enough


----------



## maryjane

ZigZagMarquis said:


> Your birds would also probably enjoy hot & cold running water, central heating / air and Dish T.V. too...





Victor said:


> Don't laugh Zig Zag...I have read and seen lofts that actually have those ammenities.


Yeah, house pigeons have all those!


----------



## alaska

Well I'll be!!! Who said miracles don't happen.....
I have not been around these parts for quite some time and I come in to see this thread!!
What absolutely wonderful news that Tooter has returned to you, what adventurous stories he will have to tell his children.
Sounds like he has settled in quite well and your pigeon flock are looking forward to their new home.
Pigeon flock...yes thats right...should I do some searching through the archives to a point way back then when I commented on how quickly you can start to acquire a flock....looks like you have acquired quite a few over the past few months....did I also mention about the breeding season....lol
Look forward to hearing more and seeing the new loft and the new babies....
Yes I also foresee many squabs for you.....lol
This thread makes me smile as it's exactly what happened to me with Cecil.
Maybe just one friend, just one baby, oh another one won't hurt.... 
Again fantastic news all round.
Kind Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks

Hey, Alaska, WELCOME BACK...  

WHAT'S HAPPENIN' DOWN UNDER...you have a lot of updating to do! Who is the handsome pij on your Avatar? ELLE?  

You are correct...Victor has been QUITE busy! ROFL


----------



## Feather

When I was at the feed store, I heard that this guy has an underground loft and training area for his racers. Now this is really hard for me to imagine, but I didn't ask any questions because I wasn't actually in this conversation, only my ears were.  

Feather


----------



## Victor

Welcome back Alaska! It is great to see you back! Yes, you did have to catch up on some old news as well as other things that have been going on in the Pigeon Talk neighborhood.

The rain went away long enough for us to return to our pigeon housing project. This has got to be the wettest August I have ever seen.

The hardware cloth has been finally installed in the center and the screen door as well, and a shelf inside. 

Finishing touches such as under eave painting, water proofing the floor and adding vinyl flooring still remain to be done. 

Oh...still have to get the hasp and lock so it can be properly secured as well.
It has been a long and tiring week! Still taking pictures.


----------



## mr squeaks

Keep up the good work, Victor!

We all look forward to pictures!

HUGS TO ALL !!


----------



## Skyeking

Victor,

Is there going to be a ribbon cutting ceremony when the project is complete?

I has been quite a year since January, the addition of the new birds, Tooter coming back, and this wonderful project....you have reached a major milestone.


----------



## Victor

Yes, you are so right. A lot has evolved since January when Tooter went on his "leave of absence".

No, we don't have time for a ribbon cutting ceremony and besides it is a little late now. The pigeons have spent two nights in their new quarters now!

I painted the floor yesterday morning but still have to buy vinyl flooring and a pad lock for outside.The fence gates have locks on them but one can never be too safe.The individual cages are turned to the wall and closed until it can be completely secured.

We put hooks inside above the hardware cloth window so that a tarp can be installed to keep the rain out, but yet enough ventilation on the bottom. 

The crew seem to like their new home and have adjusted well...and their poops are normal. 

We will get the photos developed this weekend.


----------



## Victor

*Webshots*

I have been posting too many pictures and my space here is almost filled up, so I am experimenting with the web shots program I have had for years but really saw no need for it...until now!

I started building my collection of Tooter,Beaksley,Uchie,Rosco,Paris, Barbie,Zipper and my_ phase one _of the loft in a few days.I might even throw in the dogs somewhere!


----------



## Anarrowescape

ok I have missed out on alot lol. Maybe abit late but its great news to hear you got tooter back . I remember how much you missed tooter during the incident with the hawk but all is well now he is home safe and happy. Best of luck with your birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, great pictures. I particularly love those of Tooter.


----------



## TAWhatley

I really enjoyed the pictures, Victor .. keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## maryjane

I too really enjoy the pictures. I didn't know you had a chipmunk, he's darling! Your pijies are gorgeous too.


----------



## mr squeaks

Great Pics, Victor!

We will be looking forward to MANY more!

And the adventures continue.....


----------



## Coolpigeon

maryjane said:


> I too really enjoy the pictures. I didn't know you had a chipmunk, he's darling! Your pijies are gorgeous too.


hi there. Zipper is a girl squirrel. She is cute.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Coolpigeon!

Zipper certainly is CUTE, and so are all your wonderful feathered friends.  

Would you give 'em all a big hug from me, especially Tooter and Rosco?

Thank you.


----------



## Coolpigeon

Trees Gray said:


> Would you give 'em all a big hug from me, especially Tooter and Rosco?


Oh I better not because they both love to bite. Papa is always saying that he is going to send them both to florida if they keep it up.


----------



## Skyeking

Coolpigeon said:


> Oh I better not because they both love to bite. Papa is always saying that he is going to send them both to florida if they keep it up.



LOL  ...Is that a threat?


----------



## Victor

*Oh....I see Alex has been talking about me!

Ahh, Treesa, let me explain! 

What I meant is...ahh...ummm...

Actually, well m a y b e once I might have threatened to ship the boys to you for being so handy with their beaks, but it was all in "funning", you know I wouldn't really do that! 

I did get the pictures developed on phase 1 of the loft project in it's ending stages, but the actual start up ones are on my daughter's digital, so once I get my scanner reconnected on Sunday, I will post one here and the rest on my webshots link. I need to have her walk next door and get them downloaded so I can get those posted as well.

I did add some more pigeon pics to my webshots link, and I hope you get a chance to visit them.*

Good night all.


----------



## Skyeking

Well, the "boys" are welcomed to come visit any time.  yep, I know it was all in fun.

I will check your webshots link, thanks!


----------



## Reti

LOL, Treesa, that is what I tell Tiny "if you don't behave you will have to go and live with Treesa" Guess what, he doesn't behave, I think he wants to come and live with you.

For those of you who don't know, Tiny just loves Treesa, he will perch on her shoulder and will tell her all his stories, coo and dance and being so happy someone is listening to him.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Reti,

LOL Tiny is also welcome anytime. Tiny always has so much to tell me.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Tiny sure has the best of both worlds - home with mama Reti and visits with mama Treesa - lucky little pigeon


----------



## Reti

Lady Tarheel said:


> Tiny sure has the best of both worlds - home with mama Reti and visits with mama Treesa - lucky little pigeon



Because when we visit Treesa he spends all our time there with her he thinks if he goes and lives with her it will be always like this -24/7 with mama Treesa. I am a bad mama cause I can't do this and he also has competition from Angel, Louis and Yodi 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Okay...okay....Tiny gets all my attention when he is over, but that wouldn't happen 24/7, and he always looks for Reti when she is out of his visual sight. He is not happy if mom isn't around.

Make no mistake about that, he knows who mama is and who his godmother is. 

Maggie, yes he would just LOVE having the best of both worlds, wouldn't he? He is a typical male pigeon. 

Sorry Victor...for getting off Tooter track.


----------



## Victor

*Loft up-date*

The first pictures of the building stages have been downloded and now are pending re-sizing. I will try and post one here soon and will add most of them to my webshots link in the LOFT section over the next few days. It is getting late. Hope all of you enjoy your Labor Day holiday. This is the first big one for us since Tooter came back home! 

I managed to get one of my grandson Trent AKA Hawkmaster working in the dark right along the side of us.You can see he is very worn out!


----------



## Victor

There are other stages that will be on webshots, but here is one of the frame work up.I guess I have to do what I do best...keep ya wondering!


----------



## Feather

Victor

Now I know who is building your loft single handedly.

HawkMaster, You are doing a wonderful job. Get some of those big guys out there to help you.

What an adooooooorable yound man!!!!!!!!!! 

The loft looks nice and spacious. The birds will love it.

Feather


----------



## B. Sommm

Hi Victor!

It's been awhile since I've stopped by and after reading your updates, I didn't see anything about Tooter's gal pal from when he first returned home. Have you or Bev seen her at all? 

B.


----------



## Victor

Hi there BSomme...first, if you see or talk to Mr Squeaks, Bev says "sorry" for not answering her. She just read the PM this morning when she logged in. Lately she has been reading and catching up on my name. We have been busy busy busy with the loft and attic conversion. No, Tootsie who came back with Tooter, did not come back, but I did post a week or so after Tooter was still in isolation, that I did see her with a feral flock and looked happy.


----------



## Victor

Hi everyone~

Well, phase one is almost done, and it has been quite an adventure but thanks to my son in law Joe and our friend Jay, I probably would just be working on the sides now.

The inside has plenty of storage space for their basic supplies, and has a light inside, and hooks to install a tarp on wet days, leaving about a 2 foot space at the bottom for ventilation. The inside also has mosquito netting.A vinyl floor still has to be installed, but the bottom wood has been waterproofed.Some finishing touches still need to be done.

Phase two will include an L shape aviary to be added in front of where Hawkmaster Trent is standing.We already started on getting some supplies.


----------



## mr squeaks

LOOKIN' GOOD, Victor!  

Things are moving right along!

Any new updates about your gang? I know you are busy, but any tidbit is welcome...


----------



## Victor

*Gang Up-dates?*

Well Shi, just where do I start? Well, for starters, I have been allowing some of the pigeons to free fly in pairs or threes in the outside coop and am disappointed in my Tooter and Uchiwa. They are very very aggressive with the others. I had to physically pull Tooter off Beaksley as be was just tearing into him and Beaksley just flew next to him to visit. I put Tooter back in his cage, and let Rosco out and Beaksley was so uptight that he went after Rosco, but Rosco held his own pretty well.Uchiwa, the once timid and shy fantail AIN'T that anymore. He flies over to all the other males and tries to Beak them to death and wing slap them. I have not put Tooter and Uchie in together yet, but fret that.

Now the only two that are not giving me a headache is Paris and Barbie. I do believe they are an "item". They seem to really like each other a lot, and when free flying, he is the most perfect gentleman. When they are finished free flying, they will go into one cage, usually HIS, and they will eat together and stand close to one another and preen and beak kiss. So sweet. 

On the other hand, Tooter and Beaksley only have one thing on their mind...the "S" word! She gets very upset about their ungentlemanly attitude.

I have read that it takes time for a flock to establish a real living community, and I see here in my own city where pigeons live together in a community loft setting, but maybe I just have to give it time?

Now when we complete phase two and attach an aviary, maybe it will help as far as them getting along. But for now, I will continued to give them flight time in pairs that get along IF that can be established. I have a feeling a couple of my boys (Tooter and Uchie) might have to have their private flight time. I am slightly frustrated, but still love em all. We will work it out.

Paris is eating out of Hawkmaster hand now, a 1st for Paris. He has come a long way. All the pigeons can be hand fed at this point now.

Moulting at his best going on now too. What a mess! Glad they are outdoors now. The wet dry vac is now kept under the cage shelf .

Well, I have some shingeling to do before I go off to work. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## christina11

Wow things are looking realy good at the Tooter residents.  

The loft is comming along great.

But...Tooter and Beaksley seems they dont wanna be best mate's lol thats the male pigeon life for ya.... 

In time they will both get along together they just need well ''time'' probably to adjust to the new loft. My pigeons fight alot too when they dont wanna be friends for a few minutes while im cleaning the cage's Whiteriver shall peck & slap any male pigeon he see's and is not nice about. 

The other day Moccasin and Whiteriver got into a fight because Whiteriver wanted to make some eggs but Moccasin was like No way buddy and then it turned into a wing slap,peck run away thing but after a while they setled down.Now both Whiteriver and Moccasin are in the same cage but its more friendly now and Whiteriver give's Moccasin more respect and privacy.  

Altho sometime's Whiteriver can get too close then Moccasin goes.......*SLAP!!!!*


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, your loft is looking wonderful. I think after everyone gets settled in things will calm down. Right now, the males are trying to establish themselves as top pigeon.

Thanks for the update. Don't get discouraged.


----------



## mr squeaks

Many thanks for the update, Victor!!  

I can understand the squabbles...some pijies like each other and some don't...especially those males. Some are just plain bullies UNTIL they meet a BADDER bully!

I'm sure things will work themselves out over time. Once you get everything built and established, things will probably calm down. Sometimes the birds can "feel" tension and turmoil, even if not real obvious...

Tooter hasn't been back THAT long and the others were there before he returned so he's probably wondering what the heck happened to his ONE spoiled all attention home! Who ARE these intruders???

Look forward to future updates in the continuing world of pijies in a soap opera setting!


----------



## TAWhatley

Wow, Victor! Your loft is turning out wonderfully! I'm sure it's been a terrific amount of work, but so well worth it in the end.

Terry


----------



## Feather

Your loft is beautiful Victor. You should be very proud of it.

Feather


----------



## Victor

Last night it was a rainy and stormy light. Heavy rain at times with thunder and lightning. Winds from the east blowing at 60-65 mph were predicted when I arrived home late last night from work.

I placed the tarp on the inside hooks of the pigeon coop and said good night to my pigeons. The tarp covers all but 3 feet of the bottom. I went to bed early, as I was tired. I lay in bed listening to the thunder and could hear the winds picking up. The fan on the living room window fell over on its side. 

The got out of bed, went into the "pigeon room"/laundry room and grabbed my Tooter viewers and checked out the conditions of the pigeon coop.All appeared to be well. I convinced myself all would be well. I went back to sleep, only to awaken at 3am...off I go to look in the binoculars. All looked fine and secure. 

Now 5:AM shows up and up I go again to check on them. "OK Victor, they are going to be alright, quit worrying so much about them...darn I should have just brought them in last night and be done with it!" 

I got up around 10:00 today, went outside and took the tarp off and it was all nice and dry. The sun was shining, skies are blue, the birds above singing. They had their showers and their playtime. The pigeon coop held up fine.

More storms predicted tonight with higher wind intensity.Darn it.

I am tired now, and have a 10 hour day staring at me. Maybe I should bring them in tonight? What say you?


----------



## mr squeaks

When in doubt, I usually say "wait or don't." 

HOWEVER, in THIS situation, save yourself aggravation AND get a good night's sleep!

BRING THEM IN...


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, I had to laugh when I read your post. You and Lewis sound so much alike. Not only does he put up plastic every time it rains but we faithfully check the wind direction and with our cooler nights he puts up plastic every single night to keep the wind from hitting them.  Your aviary will be much better because you have some solid walls to protect them.

Personally, I think your boys and girls will do just fine during a storm but with the number you have you can bring them inside and get a good night's sleep. The only time we bring all ours in is during a hurricane.

 They're our babies, aren't they?


----------



## Victor

Lady Tarheel said:


> You and Lewis sound so much alike. Not only does he put up plastic every time it rains but we faithfully check the wind direction and with our cooler nights he puts up plastic every single night to keep the wind from hitting them.
> 
> 
> 
> They're our babies, aren't they?


I am starting to like Lord Tarheel more and more! 

Plastic...hummmm, I think I might switch from tarp to heavy clear plastic. At least on my sleeping in days (and there are only two at the most) they can still reaping the benefits of sunlight at 6 or 7 am and not after 10am like today.

Yes Maggie, they are our babies. We worry about them.


----------



## maryjane

I would bring them in, if only so you can get a good night's sleep.  When I introduced my pigeons to their new aviary (they hadn't been in the same rooms before then), there was definitely some pecking orders being decided. I helped out with a squirt bottle with Gonzo, who was the most aggressive. It seemed to make a difference and he backed off. Maybe this would work with yours? Good luck with them, they must be SO happy to have their beautiful new coop.


----------



## Victor

*Pecking order...*

Thanks for the tip MJ...I will try that.

Rosco will perch on the highest flat landing I placed near the top and stay there happily preening himself. He does not like being around other pigeons. I am sure he prefers humans as Treesa once said to me, and she was right. He gets along fine with the others as long as they leave him alone.

Paris as large as he is, is intimidated quite easily by the other males and Barbie I might add has chosen him as her mate. They will beak kiss and stay close to each other. 

Beaksley and Tooter have one thing on the mind and that is producing babies.

Uchie and Tooter are just downright bullies, though . Beaksley though does have his moments. Paris, Roscoe and Barbie are of the opinion,."live and let live" 

I am considering when we get to phase two of the aviary addition of the coop, making two separate sections just to keep the peace.


----------



## Feather

Victor,

Your actions sound so familiar. I have an idea though. Why don't you bring them in tonight, put the tarp up as if they were in "Casa de Palomas". Then you will get a good nights sleep, and tomorrow you can see how every thing held up. 

I'm sorry to say...that it doesn't get a whole lot better. As the weather changes, so will your worries about the birds.

I'm with you though....you just can't help but love Lord and Lady Tarheel.
I'm surprized that on these bad evenings that Lewis isn't out there checking under that bridge.

It's all in the calling,
Feather


----------



## Victor

Feather said:


> Victor,
> 
> Your actions sound so familiar. I have an idea though. Why don't you bring them in tonight, put the tarp up as if they were in "Casa de Palomas". Then you will get a good nights sleep, and tomorrow you can see how every thing held up.
> 
> I'm sorry to say...that it doesn't get a whole lot better. As the weather changes, so will your worries about the birds.
> 
> 
> Feather


I am monitoring the weather from work on weather alert, so I may just do that. Good idea.Thanks.

This winter when it goes below 32 degrees, they re coming back indoors. We will take it one day at a time and see how the winter holds up. Last year it was a nice mild one. That is Bev's rule. (and I am glad!)


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, I went back and read your first post and it sunk in you said winds predicted at 60-65 mph. Personally, I would bring them in. Those are strong winds. Our aviaries are under a BIG oak tree and I worry about limbs falling and going through the roof. 

When hurricane Fran blew thru here several years ago we had only the small aviary and had not tied it down. We had all the guys in the garage. Next morning the aviary was sitting upside down in the middle of the yard. 

Feather, he does go check


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Victor,

I would also bring them inside. If you have any doubt at all you should bring them in. Also, you need a good nights sleep, an undesturbed one. 

We brought all 50 of our birds inside during the hurricanes, and I'm glad we did. The coops actually held up well, and now that we KNOW that we can leave them outside for the smaller storms. They withstand the wind, but the rain blows sideways thru the hardware cloth and that is why we bring them in during the big storms.

They are truly our babies, and I love each and everyone of them like my human kids.


Yikes, Maggie, it was good you brought them in.


----------



## Victor

Ok...they will be brought in tonight.It makes sense to test the pigeon coop with out them inside, thought it should be structurally sound.Three votes for is more than enough encouagement for me. Thanks.


----------



## mr squeaks

GOOD THINKING, VICTOR...knew we could convince you... 

I say, that is a GREAT title for a GREAT man! Maggie, does Lewis know he is a "LORD?" 

*(I KNOW he's always been in YOUR eyes! Now, it's "site" official!)*   

YIKES, upside down? YIKES! Thank goodness you didn't leave them in there! They would have thought they were on the carnival ride from HE**!!


----------



## Victor

*Lord and LadyTarheel of the land of North Carolina.*


I think it has a rather regal sound to it.


----------



## Maggie-NC

He doesn't know yet.  

Guys, what can I say but thank you all....as she bows down in humility.


----------



## christina11

Thats nice of you to bring the pigeons in Victor.

I can Imagine how hard it is too sleep on a stormy night and our little friends are out in the coops I feel like a tornado is comming when my birds are out there  

When ever it rains or storms I just have to check on my birds I usulay cant sleep even tho my shed is safe and sturdy lol I would bring them in but...my parents dont like feathers and coo coo roo's in the morning. 

*Please* post some more pics of your feathered family I just love them all!


----------



## Victor

Thank you to you folks that posted replies on the storm and my pigeons.

The sirens did go off for about 40 minutes and did cause some branch and wind damage but the brunt of the storm hit the out laying areas. 

The pigeon coop this morning did not have a drop of water inside and held up very well. It was quite a two day roller coaster!

The crew is back outside sunning right now.

Maggie~ Have you told Lewis of his new name...Lord Tarheel?

Christina, I will try and add some more to the webshots library. I am near capacity with PT. I will work on gathering some pics of the pigies in the coop soon for you.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Victor,

I was thinking about you all when I saw the weather report last night, and they predicted more tornados. I'm glad everything went well in your neck of the woods and your coop did well.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Victor

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Victor,
> 
> I was thinking about you all when I saw the weather report last night, and they predicted more tornado's. I'm glad everything went well in your neck of the woods and your coop did well.
> 
> Thanks for the update.



This is something that I do now as well, watch the weather report for Florida, N. Carolina, Arizona, California, Canada, Oklahoma, New Jersey, Ireland, Germany,England, Australia, Etc, etc,etc...

We have a large pigeon family here.


----------



## Maggie-NC

I do the same thing. This morning I was in the kitchen and heard the news people mention bad weather in Nebraska last night and went running in to the family room to hear the report. I am so glad it was not so bad. I worry about my friends.  

Victor, I told Lewis and he just laughed. He is on his way now to check out the bridge....just in case.


----------



## Victor

Lady Tarheel said:


> Victor, I told Lewis and he just laughed. He is on his way now to check out the bridge....just in case.


I can without reservation say that Lewis IS one of my heros!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Thank you......he's mine too!


----------



## mr squeaks

Yep, he's one of mine too!

Lady Maggie (Tarheel) AND Lord Lewis (Tarheel)...yes, QUITE a nice ring. 

WHO says the English have all the royalty???   

A deep curtsy to the "Royals" from Squeaks and Shi...**

***(my daughter belongs to the Society for Creative Anachronism. I have been to a few of their functions and have had "practice.")*


----------



## Skyeking

Victor said:


> This is something that I do now as well, watch the weather report for Florida, N. Carolina, Arizona, California, Canada, Oklahoma, New Jersey, Ireland, Germany,England, Australia, Etc, etc,etc...
> 
> We have a large pigeon family here.



That is a wonderful way to think.

Thank you Victor, and Maggie. for keeping us in your thoughts, whether it is the weather or another crisis.  

I too keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## maryjane

Glad everyone's okay, Victor!


----------



## mr squeaks

I, too, tend to ESPECIALLY panic since our weather here is usually on the "tame" side! We do get some terrifice storms and microbursts, but my area has been quite fortunate in the 31 years I've lived here. 

Those hurricanes and tornadoes really get to me when they are heading or in states where site members are located!

STAY SAFE...ALL OF YOU!!


----------



## Victor

*Requested up date, Thanks for asking*

In the SPP thread Mr.Squeaks asked about the relationships and an up-date on the pigeons.I felt it more appropriate to post here so as to keep the story line more intact.

Well, Barbie Bluebar has chosen her husband and it is Paris. He won her over due to his gentlemanly polite virtue. 

I am disappointed that my Tooter has come back as quite a rough one, and while I can understand, the fact that he was once a wild feral before he was my first rescue after being shot twice, and the evaded a hawk attack last December 31 of 2005 and then gone for almost 8 months, and probably confused to come back home only to find five more pigeons, I can't allow him to be aggressive with the other males. 

I have on several occasions in the pigeon room, the bus, and the pigeon coop
allowed all the "boys" including Tooter, to free fly together, he will attack anyone who may be near him, and even after they have shown submission and backed away or even flown away, he will go after them and commence the attack. 

The only one who seems to be near his match believe it or not is my Indian fantail, Uchiwa.

I had to pull him off poor Beaksley last week as Tooter had him by the back of his neck.Beaksley has a curved beak and can not defend himself or eat without a deep dish.

Rosco is a non releasable checker who has always been a pet and though has sometimes an attitude with me, is not a pigeon bully.

Paris as large a bird that he is has a very gentle demeanor about him...which is why I think attracted Barbie to her.Paris will avoid Tooter as well.

I will not allow their nature to prevail at the risk of causing injury or fear with the other pigeons, so Tooter will have his own private flight time while the other males are in coop free flying. 

When phase two of the aviary is done, probably in the spring, I am seriously thinking of making a section for Tooter only And one for Paris and Barbie. 

Tooter and my innocent Beaksly have only one thing on their minds, and that is multiplying...which, is something pigeons are supposed to do...but not under my roof. Besides, Barbie originally expressed an interest in Rosco, but he pecked her away. Beaksley's beak and over loving interest turned Barbie off to him.

Paris has always been a "good man" to Barbie, to include sharing the same food and water dish, and sitting close to each other and preening and kissing each other ...such a lovely couple.

The pigeons are still placed in their individual cages at night to keep the droppings down at night and some modifications to the pigeon coop are still pending before I start phase two. 

So much to do.

So little time.

And winter fast approaches.

Oh my.


----------



## mr squeaks

You certainly have your hands full, Victor! Once you get everything built to your satisfaction, I hope you will have more time for stories about the lives and loves of your flock...

What a difference almost a year makes! Little did you know that when Tooter escaped the hawk, how your life would change! Little did TOOTER know how much HIS life would change when he finally returned! He must have been really shocked! From the ONLY TOP bird to finding STRANGERS in his house!

Thanks for the current updates...


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Victor,

Thank you for the update on all the birds. Sounds like quite an interesting scenario going on here.

I am beginning to think that Tooter is just an alpha bird, it just comes by nature. Perhaps he always was around other pigeons, you just didn't know it back before the hawk attack because he was an "only" pigeon then. You did not get the chance to watch him interact with other pigeons.

Then when he did return to "his" house he had to share it with your other pigeons, and that was a shock for him. 

Tooter has been thru alot and I am glad he has such an attentive dad that realizes his needs, as well as the needs of the rest of the gang. Tooter is a very special bird, as well as the rest of the gang.

My male pigeons have some spats now and then, but they resolve it within seconds, as they live life in the coop and part of that life, is getting along, being social creatures they do have their arguments, and everyone has their territories & bounderies that other males cannot cross. I usually allow them to resolve their issues alone, and if that doesn't happen I also intervene. I have seen Skye become more aggressive now that he is getting older, and is not his passive old selve. They do change when it is needed also.


----------

